# Teichbau 2013



## Derulf (26. Jan. 2013)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde 

Ich würde gerne in diesem Frühjahr das Projekt Fischteich angehen. Ich habe seit 2 Wochen mich schon im Internet und in diesem Forum durchgelesen und habe zwar schon einen Plan, der aber leider noch Lücken aufweist und hoffe, ihr könntet mir weiterhelfen.

Kosten: So wenig wie möglich 
Größe: Wir haben zwar viel Platz zur Verfügung, wollen dem Teich aber "nur " ca. 7* 4 Meter einräumen.
Aussehen: Es sollte nicht zu künstlich aussehen!
Fische:
- 4-6 __ Shubunkin
- 4-6 Sarasa
- 3-4 Goldorfen
- vllt noch "kleinere" Fische und/oder einen "großen" wie einen __ Graskarpfen

Auch Pflanzen sollten zahlreich vorhanden sein..
Wie sieht es dann mit Technik aus? Muss mit weiteren Anschaffungen wie Pumpe/Filter gerechnet werden? Am besten wäre nicht 
Es wäre möglich einige Pflanzenkörbe mit Substrat im Teich zu versenken um weitere Flächen für Bakterien zu Verfügung zu stellen..

Zur Form habe ich eine mögliche Skizze angefügt, die auch verschiedene Wasserzonen beinhaltet. Sind die Zonen gut im Teich verteilt? Welche Tiefen sollten sie haben, sollten weitere hinzugefügt werden?
Einen Ufergraben wird es wohl nicht geben.

Das wären erstmal die Basisfragen die mir auf dem Herzen liegen!

Falls es dann (wahrscheinlich) zum Teichbau kommt, würde ich Euch natürlich mit einigen Bildern der Bauphase und danach versorgen


----------



## Moonlight (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo Derulf (ich nehme an Ulf?),

herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Die Skizze sieht an sich ja ganz gut aus, aber wie tief hast Du Dir die einzelnen Stufen vorgestellt bzw. wie tief soll die Tiefzone werden?
Wenn es ein natürlicher Teich werden soll, würde ich die Pflanzen nicht in Körbe, sondern in Substrat setzen.
Das Substrat bietet mehr Platz für Bakterien als Körbe. Außerdem können sich die Pflanzen besser entfalten.

Vielleicht hast Du auch noch das ein oder andere Foto von dem Platz wo der Teich hin soll. Wir lieben Fotos 

Ich weiß, ein Teich ohne Fische funktioniert ohne Filter. Aber ob der auch mit Fischen ohne Technik funktioniert glaube ich nicht. Aber mal sehen, da gibt es sicher noch mehr Antworten zu dieser Thematik.

Mandy


----------



## Derulf (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey, eigentlich Alex, sehr verwirrend.. aber egal ob Ulf/Alex 

Tiefen in cm:
- 30
- 70
- 110
- 160

Aber da höre ich lieber noch eine Meinung zu.

Zum Platz: Der Platz ist noch nicht ganz sicher, wahrscheinlich soll er aber an eine Stelle, wo zurzeit noch 15 Meter hohe __ Tannen stehen, die kommen aber in 1-2 Wochen weg. Daher würde man nicht viel sehen, außerdem ist alles unter einer hohen Schneedecke 

Zu den Körben.. ich habe mich inspirieren lassen von einer sehr schönen, 10 Minütigen Doku über einen Teich- Ab/Neubau (Sehr zu empfehlen: http://www.kabeleins.de/tv/abenteuer-leben-taeglich-wissen/clip/do-it-yourself-gartenteich-selberbauen-1.40603)
Bild davon ist angehängt, wir reden glaube ich über das gleiche. (Korb mit Substrat und oben Pflanzen drauf, leider schlechte Qualität durch Screenshot/Vergrößern)

Die Technik basiert auf dem Preis. Der Teich sollte insgesamt nicht viel mehr als 300-500 Euro kosten... ist das nicht realisierbar?


----------



## Zacky (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo Alex / Ulf. Herzlich Willkommen in der Teichverrücktenabteilung. 



Derulf schrieb:


> Tiefen in cm:
> - 30
> - 70
> - 110
> ...



Also das halte ich für eine gute Vorstellung, aber leider nicht realisierbar. Mit dem Budget kommen wir nicht weit, da schon alleine Folie und Vlies, selbst Baumarktware, den Preis sicher übersteigen wird. Wir haben dann noch keine Pflanzen und keine Filterung. Das wird so leider nix. 

Ansonsten will ich DIr nicht gleich den ganzen Mut und die Hoffnung nehmen und mal auf deine Tiefen eingehen. Die Grundtiefe von 1,60 ist gut, die Ebene 1,10 m würde ich raus lassen, die 0,70 m Zone reicht für die Seereosen auch - wenn überhaupt gewünscht - und die 0,30 m würde ich fast auf 0,05 - 0,10 m machen, da dort die meisten Pflanzen ihren Standort finden. *Nachtrag:* Die Tiefenzone bei 1,60 m etwas großflächiger gestalten, da diese die Grundchemie im Teich stabiler hält.

Bei dem geplanten Besatz braucht es wahrscheinlich nur ein normal dimensionierter Filter sein, welcher auch auf dem Baumarkt oder im guten Fachhandel zu bekommen ist. Aber auch die kosten dann entsprechend Geld. Eine Filterung bedarf es schon und die passende Pumpe dazu sollte auch vorhanden sein. Bei der Filtergröße würde ich nach Geräte suchen, welche mind. das doppelte Volumen deines Teiches nach Werksangaben schaffen. Soll heißen, wenn dein Teich 10.000 l hat, sollte der Filter für 20.0000 l Fischteich ausgelegt sein. Oder halt eine kleine Selbstbauvariante.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey Alex,

Den Film kenne ich, hab ich damals auch gesehen.

Ja klar, die Fische buddeln sich in die Kiesschicht (aber nicht in den Kies, den der genommen hat) und nur Kopf und Kiemen gucken raus ...wer's glaubt. 
Und Zeolith nimmt zwar erstmal die Giftstoffe auf, gibt sie aber nach geraumer Zeit wieder ans Wasser zurück, wenn er nicht mit Kochsalz neutralisiert wird. Geht baner nur 1mal. Also nix Zeolithe filtern.
Die Sache mit den Körben ist interessant, fegällt mir auch ... aber ich denke dort sammelt sich Dreck ohne Ende, der dann irgendwann anfängt zu gammeln. Davon abgesehen, nimmt man das falsche Material, zersetzt es sich und die Körbe brechen auseinander. 
Alles nicht so einfach wie der Herr Teichbauer im TV es aussehen läßt.

Aber wie Du gesehen hast, er hat auch nur 2 Stufen. Eine auf 1,60m und die andere auf 50cm, wo dann die Stelzenkörbe drauf stehen.
Mach es wie Zacky gesagt hat, 1,60m, 0,70m und evtl. noch die 0,10m ... mehr nicht.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey Alex,

:Willkommen2

Die Teichfolie hat dann eine Fläche von 11m(7+2+2)*8m(4+2+2)~ 88m²
Die ganz einfachen fangen bei 5€/m² an.

Um Geld zu sparen solltest du auf den Besatz mit Fischen gänzlich verzichten.
Die meisten Teiche funktionieren nicht gut, weil zu viel Fische drin sind.


----------



## Derulf (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Okay, mit was würdet ihr denn einen solchen Teich vom Preis her veranschlagen? Vielleicht lässt sich da ja doch was machen.  Auch bitte mit "Fischtechnik"


----------



## Zacky (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Das hängt jetzt von einige Faktoren ab, welche vorher ihre Berücksichtigung finden müssen. 

So brauchen wir erstmal die endgültige Größe und das Volumen, denn danach richtet sich eigentlich der technische Aufwand. Wie ich schon sagte, beim Filter sind die Werksangaben mal 2 zu rechnen, hat sich so in den Jahren bei vielen Usern heraus kristallisiert, dass es dann am besten funktioniert. Wenn wir dann den benötigten Filter kennen, bzw. die notwendige Größe, kann man auch nach einer Pumpe suchen. Dann kommt noch die Frage auf, ob es dann über Schwerkraft oder ganz normale über eine gepumpte Filtervariante geht.

Ich würde mit 1000,- € erst einmal rechnen, denn es kommt noch viel Kleinkram dazu, der jetzt noch gar nicht berücksichtigt wurde. UVC? Rohre, Schläuche, Ventile? Ufermatte, Pflanzen, Unterlegvlies, Deko? Selbst Pflanzen kosten das Stück zwischen 5,- bis 15,- € und bei einem fast techniklosen Teich, wie Du ihn gerne haben wollen würdest, braucht es recht viel Pflanzenbesatz.

Na dann, auf in die 2.Runde...


----------



## Joerg (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey Alex,
es ist jeder € gut investiert, da ein Teich langfristig so viel Spass macht.
Die meisten sparen erst mal und rüsten dann nach, das kommt teurer.

Der Aufwand für Technik lässt sich mit Eigenleistung und Platz gut minimieren.

Wegen dem Zeolith in dem Video würde ich noch gerne anmerken, dass dieses sich nicht selbst regeneriert.
Viele Stoffe bleiben darin fest hängen, daher sollte man es gelegentlich austauschen oder regenerieren.


----------



## Derulf (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Okay wir haben das ganze nochmals besprochen und wollen auch das Budget aufstocken, die 1000 Euro sind aufjedenfall drin. Wenn es am Ende einige Euro weniger werden, auch gut 
Auch mehr ist möglich!

Habe nun den Teichplan aktualisiert, eine schmale 5-10 cm Zone, eine mittlere 70cm und die tiefste 160-180cm.

Baubeginn sollte sobald wie möglich sein, je nach Wetterlage.
Der Teich muss sich ja erst "einpendeln" für die Fische, sodass wir vielleicht zum Sommeranfang die kleinen begrüßen könnten.

Zur Technik:
Wir sollten dann wirklich nicht am Minimum kratzen sondern schon eine passende Ausstattung wählen, auch wenn sie etwas mehr kostet


----------



## Moonlight (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Sehr schön alex . So wird das. Und nun die filterung. Wie soll die werden, oberirdisch oder unter teichniveau? Was denkst du, was würde euch besser gefallen?


----------



## kraeutergarten (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

*Mut machen für einen kostengünstigen naturnahen Teich*

Bei Anleitungen zum Bau von Teichen ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen, dass diese oft nur Animations-Schriften für den Kauf von teueren Produkten darstellen und ein Gartenteich dann fast schon ein Eigenheim vom Wert ergibt, wenn man diese Vorschläge konsequent umsetzen würde. Wir sind mit unserem naturnahen 50 qm Teich ohne Sperrschicht + 25m Bachlauf + 2,5 qm Endteich andere Wege gegangen und haben bis jetzt insgesamt 150 Euro ausgegeben . Man muss hierzu natürlich einen ganz anderen Ansatz entwickeln und die Vorplanung geht zumeist vollkommen andere Wege. Wir wollen Mut machen, auch mit geringem finanziellen Aufwand einen naturnahen Teich umsetzen zu können.
Wir haben letztes Jahr im Spätsommer unseren naturnahen Teich ohne Sperrschicht mit 50 qm und bis zu 1,5 m ausbaggern lassen – bzw. den Teichrohling. Allein schon letztes Jahr habe ich schubkarrenweise Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen beigekarrt und dies war nicht mehr als der Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Hätte ich alles über Baumarkt, Dehner und Co. abgewickelt ,hätte ich für deren Containerpflanzen Unsummen aufbringen müssen. An Wasserpflanzen waren dies etwa 30 Container (rechnen wir a 3 Euro = 150 Euro, an Sumpf und Uferpflanzen rund 60 Stck. (60 x 5 Euro = 300 Euro) was allein schon Pflanzenkosten von 450 Euro beinhalten würde. Plus mindestens zwei Säcke Plastikabfall von den Containern!
Sieht man sich zudem die Containerpflanzen an, sind sie sehr klein vom Wuchs und man benötigt sehr viele von ihnen, um einen naturnahen Teich ohne Technik ins Gleichgewicht zu bekommen. Sehr viele dieser Pflanzen wurden auch in erwärmtem Wasser vorgezogen .
Informiert man sich dann etwas tiefer zum Thema ideale Pflanzen für einen naturnahen Teich ohne Technik ,stößt man darauf, dass es sich bei den meisten ideal passenden Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen um einheimische Pflanzen handelt. Um an diese heran zu kommen muss man sie gar nicht käuflich erwerben, man findet sie um die Ecke in der Natur. Wir benötigen oft noch nicht einmal ein umweltbelastendes Fahrzeug dazu,  nur eine Schubkarre, Eimer und Schaufel und Lust auf ein Abenteuer. Zudem sind diese Pflanzen in einer topp Qualität und Mengengrößen  vorhanden, die kein Markt bieten kann.
__ Froschlöffel, __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, __ Bachbunge, Blaubinse, __ Igelkolben, __ Krebsschere, __ Wassermoos, Tannenwedel, Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie, Riesensteinbrech,  __ Sumpfdotterblume  und  noch einige mehr sind in Feuchtgebieten, Flutgräben und Bächen zu finden. Wir haben schon vieles aus Flutgräben herausgeholt, wo man sogar froh war, dass die Pflanzen entnommen wurden ,um Fließgeschwindigkeiten wieder zu erhöhen – da heute kaum noch Finanzmittel zur richtigen Pflege der Flutgräben vorhanden sind.
In Bezug  auf Fischbesatz von naturnahen Teichen: Wir haben in unserem naturnahen Teich ungefähr 6 Wochen nach der Pflanzeneinbringung mit einem kleinen Schwarm von 12 Rotfedern sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Wasserbewegung durch die Fische hat sich positiv auf den Oberflächenfilm ausgewirkt. Übrigens haben uns die Rotfedern auch nichts gekostet, die Dorffeuerwehr ist froh, ein paar Fische aus ihrem Löschteich losgeworden zu sein. Zwischen den Jahren war ich wieder am Teich und konnte feststellen, dass die eingesetzten Unterwasserpflanzen sehr gut angegangen sind und großen Flächenwuchs aufweisen.
Jürgen, Kathleen und Tiger


----------



## Moonlight (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Du weißt aber,dass die entnahme von pflanzen aus der natur eine straftat darstellen?! Sicher, wenn jemand pflanzen und fische verschenkt wird es günstiger. Nur ohne genehmigung ist das verboten!


----------



## Derulf (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Die Filterung sollte nicht zu sehen sein. Also wäre sie unterirdisch gut aufgehoben!  Aber auch oberirdische wäre nicht so sehr das Problem, dann würde das Modul eine Verkleidung bekommen. Je nach Aufwand einen unterirdischen Filters 

Zu den Pflanzen:
Die Idee ist uns auch schon gekommen. Wir sind ziemlich zuversichtlich, von der Verwandschafts/Bekanntschaft einiges "abstauben" zu können, habe auch gelesen, dass hier im Forum auch manch einer so nett ist und etwas abgiebt. Sonst ist die Idee der Entnahme aus der Natur natürlich sehr gut, mal schauen wo man dann hier im Dorf eine solche Genehmigung bekommt, legal sollte natürlich alles ablaufen 

EDIT 19:19: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21854 , Variante 2 (Schwerkraft)


----------



## kraeutergarten (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nur zur Info, wir wurden sogar auf die Möglichkeiten der Entnahme von staatlichen Stellen aufmerksam gemacht. Wie geäussert sind die Gelder für Flutgräben erheblich reduziert worden - so die Stellen froh sind wenn entnommen wird, da ihre kostengünstige Massnahmen der Abmähung natürlich überhaupt nicht wirksam sind. Dann gibt es auch genügend Bauern, die in Feuchtgebieten Wiesen und Feder besitzen, von denen man ganz legal das Recht zur Entnahme der Pflanzen erhalten kann. Man muss sich nur bemühen - und alles bleibt legal!


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey Alex,
das mit der Aufstockung des Budgets ist eine gute Idee. Wie das werden kann, wenn man es nicht macht, hast du in deinem Video ja gesehen.

Pflanzen kann man gut kostenlos abstauben. Ich gebe im Sommer auch große Mengen an Abholer ab.
Wenn du damit leben kannst, den Teich erst im Sommer voll zu bestücken, sollte das passen.

Auch die Entscheidung für die Variante 2 ist langfristig die günstigste. Sie ist zwar etwas aufwändiger im Aufbau aber die laufenden Kosten sind geringer.

Die Zone mit 70 würde ich persönlich nun deutlich kleiner machen. Dafür gibt es kaum Pflanzen und ich habe einen Teil schon zurückgebaut. Tiefzone ist schön groß, das bringt Volumen.
In der Sichtrichtung würde ich auch auf die 5-10 cm Zone verzichten. Die wurde bei mir so üppig bewachsen, dass der schöne Teich nicht mehr zu sehen war.

Auch den Teich erstmal einlaufen zu lassen ist eine vernünftige Entscheidung. 

@Krautergarten, ich habe auch welche von Bauern, die Feuchtwiesen haben, kostenlos abholen können.
Bei uns gibt es glücklicherweise viele in der Gegend und die Bauern haben kein Problem damit, wenn man vorher fragt. Es wird ja alles später abgemäht.


----------



## Zacky (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hi Alex.

Die flache Zone 5-10 cm solltest du schon breiter planen, da dort die meisten Pflanzen stehen werden. Die 70 cm Tiefzone dient wirklich nur für Seerosen oder Unterwasserpflanzen, wie __ Laichkraut und __ Nadelkraut oder auch Tannenwedel und so, die dann dort verweilen und in Richtung Oberfläche spriessen.

Die Filterung in Schwerkraft und unterirdisch, ist recht leicht auch mit Regentonnen oder IBC's zu bauen, welche im Boden eingegraben werden könnten. Du kannst natürlich auch einen kleinen Filter unterirdisch mauern, welcher dann über Schwerkraft gespeist wird. In Schwerkraftanlagen kann man sehr energie-sparende Luftheber einbauen, welche das Wasser wieder aus dem Filter in den Teich zurück leiten. Das hat den Vorteil, dass das Wasser auch schon mit genügend Sauerstoff angereichert wird.


----------



## Derulf (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Habe nun die 5-10 cm Zone deutlich vergrößert, auch etwas mehr Tiefenzone ist dazu gekommen. Darunter leiden musste die 70 cm Zone :evil

Für die Filteranlage wollte ich einen Bodenablauf einplanen, weiß aber nocht nich genau wie ich diesen einbauen soll, tendiere aber zu https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14957/?q=bodenablauf+kies, Post #4

Der Zoohandel um die Ecke machte auch auf den ersten Blick ein gutes Angebot für einen Filter, es ging um eine Anlage von Oase die im Baumarkt 370 Euro kostet, bei ihm aber nur 160. Da muss ich nochmal genauer nachfragen, dem Braten trau ich noch nicht 

Die Idee mit dem Luftheber finde ich auch sehr interessant, da freuen sich die Fische bestimmt 

Zu den Fischen.. Zuerst hatte ich noch an einen __ Graskarpfen gedacht, aber schon einer scheint eine Menge Zerstörungspotential in sich zu tragen :evil

Und zu den anderen Fischen (4-6 Shubununkin, 4-6 Sarasa, 4 Orfen) stellt sich mir noch eine Frage zum Nachwuchs: Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass sich einige wenige Goldfische den Orfen entziehen? Ich denke da an eine Zahl von 1 bis 6, aber lieber 1-3 
Und vielleicht kommen noch ein paar Bitterlinge hinzu..


----------



## Derulf (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nabend,

Da ja nach einem Foto gefragt wurde habe ich einfach mal kurz eins gemacht. Heute ist der Schnee weggeschmolzen und es hat ordentlich geregnet.

Wie gesagt: Viel kann man leider nicht erkennen. Die Bäume werden demnächst abgeholzt, der linke Zaun wird abgebaut/umgebaut.

Die rote Umrandung soll den Teich darstellen. Wegen möglicher Sonneneinstrahlung auf den Teich wird mir noch etwas einfallen!

Leider ein sehr trostloses Bild


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hi Alex,
der Plan wird jedesmal besser und auf deine Vorstellungen sollte er langsam gut passen. 

Einen Oase Filter, der für dich langfristig passt, gibt es leider nicht zu diesem Preis. Wenn du die Geschichten vieler User liest, kannst du davon sicher einige noch günstig abgreifen.
Der freundliche Fachberater verkauft dir danach aber gerne die nötige Chemie, damit der Teich noch gut ausschaut.

Da du gerne Goldfische (__ Shubunkin, Sarasa ..) halten willst, musst du dich auf sehr viel Nachwuchs einstellen müssen.
Es gibt auch Fische die deutlich kleiner sind oder sich weniger stark vermehren. Meine Goldfische habe ich alle wegen der vermehrungsfreudigkeit abgegeben.

Ein BA ist schon mal ein guter Anfang. Da du viel Platz hast, könntest du danach auch ein Absetzbecken oder einen Vortex machen.
Wichtig ist die Köttel vor dem Biofilter aus dem Kreislauf zu holen.


----------



## Derulf (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Guten Morgen Joerg,

Danke, ich bin nun auch zuversichtlich 

Ein Absetzbecken oder Vortex wird dann bestimmt auch noch seinen Platz finden 

Zu den Fischen: Ich hatte aber auch an 4 Orfen gedacht, verspeisen diese nicht einen Großteil des Goldfischnachwuchs?

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo Alex

dein Plan gefällt mir 
ist nur schade um die __ Tannen ;(


> Zu den Fischen: Ich hatte aber auch an 4 Orfen gedacht, verspeisen diese nicht einen Großteil des Goldfischnachwuchs?


Die können dir nicht genug wegfressen, den die Poppen ohne Ende.
Meine 4 schaffen mit den zwei Katzen Welsen nicht alles weg zuputzen, von daher muß ich dem Nachwuchs bald ein neues Zuhause suchen.

mfg René


----------



## Derulf (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey,

Danke 

Leider keine andere Möglichkeit. Da es Flachwurzler sind, laufen wir Gefahr, bei Sturm den Baum im Haus zu haben :? Schon bei einigen Bäumen passiert auf unserem Hof (alter Bauernhof). Aber auch leider noch keinen Termin für das Entfernen der Bäume 

Okay, dann ist auch wahrscheinlich für 6 Orfen Platz... Habe nur etwas Angst um die Goldis  Viele schreiben die Orfen würden nur am huschen sein und würden richtig Alarm machen :shock


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hi Alex,
das mit dem verspeisen solltest du erst mal vergessen.
Orfen sind ja eine Art Karpfen und die jagen nur wenn es nichts anderes einfacher zu fressen gibt. 

Ich hatte auch mal Goldfische (mit Unterarten) und habe sie schweren Herzens, nur wegen der Vermehrungsfreudigkeit, abgegeben.
Dein Teich wird toll und bietet ihnen einen optimalen Lebensraum. 

Nun habe ich diese farbigen Karpfen. Die sind zwar etwas schwieriger zu halten, haben aber nicht diese enorme Reproduktionsfähigkeit.
Einige dieser Arten sind sehr verfressen (kommen an die Hand um das Futter daraus zu holen ) und machen dann schon mal Dreck. Der Filter sollte das dann abkönnen und man hat dann klare Sicht. 
Tut mir Leid, ich bin da wohl etwas voreingenommen.


----------



## Derulf (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nabend,

So, heute ist schweres Gerät angeliefert worden, welches morgen dann die __ Tannen entfernen wird. Weiteren Arbeiten steht dann wohl nurnoch das Wetter im Weg!

Oh okay, dann verlass ich mich in Sachen Nachwuchs mal lieber nicht auf meine Orfen und stelle mich auf Nachwuchs ein 

Außerdem hat sich heute eine weitere Möglichkeit ergeben: Wir haben noch Zugriff auf eine 8x4, 1.5mm dicke Folie, leider mit einem kleinen Loch am Rand, welches dann abgedichtet werden müsste. Kann man ihr und etwas mehr Vlies noch was schönes anfangen? Vielleicht ein kleines Biotop neben dem Hauptteich oder einen "Ufergraben"/Sumpflandschaft... Was meint ihr? 

Schönen Abend noch und liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Joerg (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Alex,
mit der Folie kannst du einen schönen Filterteich bauen.
Dort können sich dann Pflanzen optimal ausbreiten und andere Lebewesen sicher leben.


----------



## Derulf (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Ja sowas meinte ich 

d.h. ich würde einen Bodenablauf bauen, eine Pumpe nehmen und dann das Wasser in den vor den Pflanzenfilter installierten Vortex pumpen. Von dort an wird das Wasser durch ein Kammersystem im Pflanzenfilter laufen und zuletzt in den Teich fließen. Richtig verstanden? 

Ähnlich wie https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33664/?q=pflanzenfilter

Außerdem wieder: Aktuelle Bilder der Baustelle!


----------



## Derulf (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hab mir noch weitere Gedanken gemacht und auch eine Skizze angefertig

Legende:
Gelb = Bodenabläufe (2x)
Rot = Rohre
Grün = Vortexfilter?
Lila = Trennwände
Rosa = Kleiner "Wasserfall"

Es stellen sich mir noch 3 Fragen:
1. Vorfilter
Sollte ich bei dem Vortex bleiben? Oder Filtermatten? Oder ist dann nichts weiteres von Nöten?
2. Pflanzenfilter
Wollte es vielleicht doch anders machen als in meinem Vorpost. Ca. 40cm tief und entweder schräge Trennwände (wie auf der Skizze) oder auch horizontal. So dürfte ja auch ein ziemlich langer Weg entstehen, also gleiches Prinzip wie im Vorpost.. Oder liege ich da falsch?
3. Pumpe/Luftheber
Brauche ich beides? Oder würde auch nur eine Pumpe reichen? Und wenn ja, wo genau sollte man diese einbauen?


----------



## Derulf (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nabend,

Habe nun eine weitere Ergänzungen zu Punkt 2:

Brauch ich überhaupt Trennwände im Pflanzenfilter? Ich würde ihn sehr flach machen 30-40 cm und versuchen, ein homogenes Strömungsfeld aufzubauen. Denn die Wände finde ich nicht gerade schön.

Und allgemein: woran liegt es, dass ich relativ wenig Resonanz bekomme?  Ist nicht böse gemeint, will nur wissen ob ich etwas verändern muss  An dieser Stelle auch schonmal ein dickes Danke an alle die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, hier eine Antwort zu posten


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hi Alex,
die Resonanz liegt wohl an der Jahreszeit.
Da der Bagger bei dir schon im Garten steht antworte ich schnell, bevor der weg ist.

Beim Vorfilter gibt es verschiedene Optionen, die ja nach Belastung (Fische) und den Wünschen nach Wartungsfreiheit gewählt werden.
Ein Vortex ist immer rund und lässt dann in einer Kreisströmung die schwereren Partikel nach unten sinken.
Dort sollten die dann über einen kleinen BA (Ablauf unten) regelmäßig entsorgt werden.
Etwas einfacher und auch größer ist ein Absatzbecken, was du eingezeichnet hat.
Dort kann sich auch Dreck ablagern, bevor der wieder im Pflanzenfilter in Biomasse umgewandelt wird.

Will man in Schwerkraft arbeiten, was bei einem Luftheber sicher Sinn macht, kann man das ganze etwas optimieren.
Ein feines Sieb im Vorfilter (SIPA) hält Schwebstoffe effektiv zurück. Die werden dann an der Außenseite durch Düsen innen regelmäßig abgespült.
Ja nach Investitionsvolumen tut es auch erstmal ein Damenstrumpf im Einlauf, der dann öfter mal ausgetsucht wird.

1. Vorfilter als Grobabscheidung und danach Matten, Plastikteile, __ Hel-X, ... als Biomedium an dem sich die ansiedeln.
Du braucht also mindestens einen 2 Stufigen Filter.
2. Du kannst die Pflanze auch in Körbe einhängen und verzichtest auf die Trennwände.
Alternativ wäre auch eine Stufe mit gebrochenem Blähton als Biofilter empfehlenswert.
3. Kommt darauf an, wie viel du filtern willst. Mit dem Wasserfall kannst du dich möglicherweise vom verbrauchsgünstigen Luftheber verabschieden. Der ist bei sehr wenig Höhe deutlich effizienter.


----------



## Derulf (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey,
Okay  

Die Baggerarbeiten im Garten sind dann nun heute endlich fertig, dies ist aber nicht der Bagger für den Teich, wir bekommen aber umsonst einen Mini-Bagger für später. Wie gesagt, nur das Wetter muss mitspielen!

Ich war heute wieder beim Händler um die Ecke. Dort werde ich wohl eine komplette Filterstation kaufen (Mit Vorfilter, UV-Lampe Pumpe, Füllmaterial, Filtermatten ... ), er sagte aber, er würde diese eher nicht mit einem "normalen" Bodenablauf betreiben, sondern einem umgedrehten BA.

Den Pflanzenfilter würde er mit Drainage versorgen, na ich bin gespannt was die nächsten Wochen bringen. Hoffentlich schönes Wetter!


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Den Pflanzenfilter mit Drainagerohren versehen, das geht. Habe ich bei mir auch so gemacht. Die Drainagerohre werden dann ja pumpengespeist betrieben.

Was für eine Filteranlage will er Dir denn anbieten? Hat er gesagt, warum er keinen "normalen" Bodenablauf verwenden würde?


----------



## Derulf (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Zum BA: Er meinte, ich würde einen Gartenteich betreiben und sei kein Händler der die Fische zum verkauft anbietet. Ein umgedrehter BA sei völlig ausreichend für meinen Teich.

Den Filter (Module) bezieht er aus einer Firma in den Niederlanden.
Er bot 2 Module mit jeweils 2 Kammern an.
In dem ersten Modul befinden sich in der ersten Kammer 4 große Bürsten zum Dreckabfangen.
In der 2. Kammer waren japanische Filtermatten verbaut.
Den Inhalt des 2. Moduls weiß ich leider nicht mehr ganz genau, daher sag ich lieber nichts. Ich hatte aber eh vor, demnächst nochmal vorbeizuschauen. Den Preis mit 150 Euro pro Modul finde ich etwas zweifelhaft.
Die Pumpe und die UV-Lampe müsste sich ja nach meiner Teichgröße richten.

Meine Sorge als Laie ist nur, dass ich den Teich nicht hinbekomme. Und im Selbstbau hatte Joerg ja auch auf Filtermatten, Raum für Biomedien und Vorfilter hingewiesen, da gibt es für einen Anfänger vieles falsch zu machen 

Wenn ihr einen Händler kennt, der eine passene Filteranlage für mich verkauft, wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Bürsten  Nein ... bloß nicht.
Das ist weder zeitgemäß noch sonderlich effektiv. Du willst doch den Teich genießen und nicht jedesmal putzen 

Als Erstes sollte ein Vorfilter stehen, ein Siebfilter irgendeiner Art (Ultrasieve, Compactsieve je nach Bauart des Teiches) und dann kannste entweder noch paar Matten dahinter setzen oder gleich Biomaterial, sprich Helix.
Mehr bedarf es nicht.

Und wenn Du mich fragst, mach einen richtigen Bodenablauf rein. Umgedreht geht auch ... aber optisch ist natürlich ein Normaler wesentlich besser.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Mandy hat's auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Derulf (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Okay, habe ich mir irgendwo schon gedacht.
Und ich denke ich vertraue da eher Euch!  

Hab dann noch bissl rumgeschaut.
Compact Sieve (250Euro)
300l Regentonne (40-50Euro)
100l Helix, schwebend (kA? Ich glaube Google ist doch nicht mein Freund, habe bisher nur schwimmend gefunden!)
Belüftungspumpe (60Euro, http://www.euro-teich.de/Teichbelueftung/Hailea-Belueftungspumpe/Hailea-Luftpumpe-V60.html)
Dazu kommen ja noch Rohe usw.... 

Das ganze gespeist durch zwei (besser als einer oder nicht nötig?) BAs.
Wie sieht es mit UV aus? 
Dann fehlt nurnoch eine Pumpe, die den Rest wieder hochpumpt (der Rest im Schwerkraftprinzp), sie muss dann ca. 2m überwinden. Was braucht man da für eine Leistung/Pumpe? Und man sollte bestimmt eine größere Grube ausheben für die Wartung der Anlage, nicht wahr? Und das Absatzbecken würde sich durch den Compact Sieve auch erledigen... ? Immer diese Fragen :?

Als nächstes steht dann die Drainage auf meiner "Nachforschungsliste"


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...nun mal nicht so schnell...nicht das hier jetzt was falsch verstanden wird...

...wenn du mit BA (Standardvariante) arbeitest, brauchst du in deinem Fall eine erste Kammer (unter Wasserlinie) wo die Rohre und das Wasser ankommen --> dort müsste dann die Pumpe rein, welche das Wasser in den Compact-Sieve hochpumpt --> und ab da geht's per Schwerkraft durch den Filter in den Teich - also in deinem Fall in die Zuleitungen für die Drainagerohre...für die Dränage- / Drainagerohre habe ich beim 2. Teichbau die orangenen Schlitzrohre genommen (nicht die gelben)...

...die Kammer wäre eine Absetzkammer mit Zugschieber / Schmutzablass, ich würde hier auf mittlere Höhe ein Gitter einbauen, auf welches ich dann die Pumpe stellen würde...

...eine größere Grube ist von Vorteil...

...Helix kann man beim Sascha (Händler aus der Bannerwerbung) ganz gut & günstig bekommen...

...bei 50-60 € für Regentonnen, würde ich wohl dann auf IBC zurück greifen, die kosten ähnlich und sind so aber im Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis günstiger und effektiver...


----------



## Derulf (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nein schnell muss nichts gehen  Haben ja noch mehr als genug Zeit!

Okay, habe den Helix gefunden, danke!

Ja das wäre die "Halbschwerkraft"-Variante (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853), dann müsste die Filteranlage ja am höchsten Punkt stehen damit es ab da per Schwerkraft weiter geht.

Und der Tipp mit den IBCs hört sich auch gut an. Ich werde dann versuchen morgen, einen vorläufigen Plan zu posten :?


----------



## Derulf (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Und es ging auch noch schneller. Eine Zusammenfassung:

Hauptteich Oberfläche: 7x4x1,60m
Pflanzenfilter: 4x2x0,3m

Höhenunterschied: ca. 0,5m, durch Wasserfall verbunden (Pflanzenfilter->Fischteich)
Bodenabläufe: 2!
Substrat: Sand.
:evil

Frage 1: Eine Menge Abrutsch/Verstopfungsgefahr. Wenn ich aber genug Raum zwischen Wasserfall/BA und Substrat lasse und das Substrat auch mit einem "Stehkragen" sichere, würde das klappen? 

Fischbesatz:
- 6 __ Shubunkin
- 6 Sarasa
- 6 Orfen
- 6 Bitterlinge

Eine Skizze:
 

Die gelben Punkte sind die Bodenabläufe (2x) , diese versorgen die Pumpenkammer,die auch als Absatzbecken dient. (unterirdisch)

Nun geh es oberirdisch weiter und im Schwerkraftprinzip. Zuerst wird ein Compact Sieve II durchlaufen, daraufhin 100l sich bewegendes __ Hel-X, bewegt durch http://www.euro-teich.de/Teichbelueftung/Hailea-Belueftungspumpe/Hailea-Luftpumpe-V60.html.
Nun werden 6 Dränagerohre gespeist (Blau).

Frage 2: Zacky, wie genau meinst du das?


> die Kammer wäre eine Absetzkammer mit Zugschieber / Schmutzablass, ich würde hier auf mittlere Höhe ein Gitter einbauen, auf welches ich dann die Pumpe stellen würde


.
Am Boden ein kleines Rohr zur Entnahme des Drecks, versiegelt durch den Zugschieber? Das ganze würde sich dann ja in einer Tiefe von ca. 1,80 abspielen :shock Und wird die Pumpe nicht per Rohr gespeist? Ich habe es so aufgefasst, dass die ganze Kammer voller Wasser ist 

Frage 3: Reichen 6 Dränagerohre? Brauchen sie nochmal eine extra Pumpe?

Frage 4: Welche Leistung sollte die Pumpe in der unteren Pumpenkammer fahren?

Weitere Information: Ich habe mich nach IBCs umgeschaut. Leider sind die Versandkosten immens, von daher leider nicht lohnenswert. Haben auch kein passendes Gefährt für eine Abholung.

...


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Also mir erschließt sich der mittlerei Einlauf nicht. 
Man macht den Teicheinlauf immer an der Seite, nie mittig. Zumal Du nun 2 Bodenabläufe eingeplant hast. Damit die Funktionieren benötigst Du eine (bei 2xBA besser 2) Kreisströmung/en, sonst sind die Abläufe unsinnig.

Schau mal ... ich hab in Deinem Bild mal bischen rumgemalt 
Was spricht gegen den Einlauf linksseitig und den Pflanzenbereich nicht in einem "4eckigen Kasten", sondern geschwungen am Teichrand entlang. Dann machste ihn eben 1m breit und dann so lang wie der Teich wird. Optisch sicher besser. 
Ich denke mal das man die Strömung so auch besser hinbekommt.

 

Sand ist als Substrat sicher besser als etwas anderes. Nur ob man den nehmen kann, wenn Du Drainagerohre legen willst ... ich weiß nicht. Rückspülen wird fast unmöglich, da der Sand dann in die Rohre läuft ... 
Eine extra Pumpe für die Rohre benötigst Du. Willst den Pflanzenbereich ja 50cm höher setzen ... also brauchst Du eine Pumpe, die das Wasser durch den Sand (oder was auch immer das Substrat wird) nach oben drückt. Ohne Pumpe wird es nicht gehen.
Wie groß die Pumpe in der Pumpenkammer sein soll kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich kenn das Compactsieve nicht wirklich und dessen max. Durchfluß.

Mandy


----------



## Derulf (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Guten Morgen,

Dann hätte sich die Frage 3 (Drainage) ja schon erledigt.
Gegen deine Zeichnung spricht nichts und mir gefällt sie auch auf Anhieb   Die alte Überlegung war nur, dass ein Wasserfall in der Mitte auch ganz gut aussieht, dann 2 BAs um quasi auf beiden Teichseiten eine kleine Kreisströmung zu haben. Wenn bei der jetzigen Version ein BA im rechten Teil genügt, würde ich auch nur einen benutzen! Die andere Überlegung war einfach, die Folie bestmöglich in ihrer Größe auszunutzen, daher die "Kastenform" (hätte aber gerundete Ecken bekommen ) 

Zum Substrat:
Könnte ich dann 2 verschiedene nehmen für Pflanzenfilter (Kies/Lava) und Teich(Sand)? Sollte ich beide/eins mit Lehm versetzen? Habe aber gelesen, dass es nur für Seerosen, __ Lotus usw. etwas bringt und eig. nachgedüngt werden müsste, denn andere Pflanzen würden den Lehm nicht unbedingt brauchen. Außerdem würden die Fische diesen aufwirbeln und mehr "Dreck" produzieren.


----------



## Zacky (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



Derulf schrieb:


> Frage 1: Eine Menge Abrutsch/Verstopfungsgefahr. Wenn ich aber genug Raum zwischen Wasserfall/BA und Substrat lasse und das Substrat auch mit einem "Stehkragen" sichere, würde das klappen?
> 
> ...hierzu gab es schon mal einen Thread, ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich den so schnell finde. da wurde direkt auf Substrat am Teichgrund hingewiesen und gezeigt, wie es dann im Aufbau sein sollte
> 
> ...



...dann vielleicht noch folgende Idee: 

Wenn du am Ende der Filterstrecke das Wasser über Schwerkraft in die Dränagerohre laufen lässt, wird das erst einmal funktionieren, jedoch wird evtl. die Pumpe etwas schneller die Kammer füllen, wie sie hinten wieder leer laufen kann...kann so sein, muss aber nicht!...wenn du 2-3 110er Ausläufe planst und mit jedem Auslauf zwei Dränrohre bedienst, sollte die Durchflussrate passen...im Pflanzenteich keinen Sand, sondern nur grobes Substrat...was auch ginge...wäre die folgende Variante --> im Pflanzenteich die Dränrohre auf dem Boden legen, klar --> den Boden mit einem Gitter etwa 20-30 cm über Teichboden versehen --> darauf dann Substrat und Pflanzen rein...die Wurzeln könnten dann durch das Substrat hindurch in den "Freiwasserbereich" bei den Dränrohren wachsen und so direkt Nährstoffe ziehen...zum Rückspülen, kann man am Ende der Dränrohre ein KG samt 90°Winkel senkrecht stellen bis kurz an die Wasseroberfläche ran, Deckel oben drauf und gut, bei einer möglichen Spülaktion, Deckel ab und durchgespült oder leer gesaugt...und jetzt noch: um eine zusätzliche Kreisströmung zu erzeugen, würde ich vielleicht auf eine 2. kleinere Pumpe zurückgreifen, welche entweder als reine Strömungspumpe fungiert und das Wasser aus dem Teich selbst nur in Bewegung bringt oder aber, ich mach die Pumpe außerhalb dran, einen Anschluss an die Filterkammer und sauge das Wasser von dort ab und schicke es in die Rotation im Teich...so könnte man den Filterteicheinlauf lassen wo er ist und trotz allem eine Kreisströmung erzeugen...

...meiner Meinung nach, bringt ein oberflächiger Einlauf auch in einer Kurve keinerlei spürbare Kreisströmung auf den Grund des Teiches...dazu bedarf es meiner Meinung nach etwas Nachhlfe, wobei die BA selbst eine gewisse Kreisströmung erzeugen sollten...durch Pumpenleistung kann man dieses Effekt noch verstärken, da der Einflussradius der BA nicht soooo riesig ist...ist aber jetzt nur meine Meinung 

Nachtrag: Im Falle des doppelten Bodens braucht es nicht unbedingt der Dränröhre, da reichen auch einfache 110er Folienflansche als Eniströmer. Da hast du mit Gegendruck quasi gar nicht zu rechnen. So sparst du Dir die Dränrohre, hängt aber alles vom Platz / der Tiefe des Pflanzenteiches ab. Hier mal Bilder von meinem Pflanzenteich mit Dränrohren.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Mal ne bescheidene frage. . .wofür willst du die drainagerohre nehmen . . .zum rückspühlen oder willst du das wasser von unten durch die rohre einleiten?


----------



## Derulf (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Es war angedacht, diese zur Bewässerung zu nehmen.
Habe mich gerade durch diesen Artikel http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=988 gekämpft, so könnte ich es mir vorstellen. Als Substrat Blähton, Drainagerohe werden hier aber nur zur "Sicherheit" verwendet, ich denke ich würde dann auf diese erstmal verzichten 


> Drainagerohr und Spülschacht
> 
> Diese Verrohrung mit Dränagerohr ist nicht zwingend notwendig, stellt jedoch eine gewisse Sicherheit dar. Wurden beim Aufbau oder Langzeitbetrieb gravierende Fehler gemacht, so erhält man damit die Möglichkeit das System
> 
> ...



Nochmal zur Frage mit der Pumpe Zacky:

  

Meinst du es so? Oder kann man die Pumpe einfach mit in die Hauptkammer stellen?

Und Moonlight: Würdest du bei deiner Variante einen oder zwei Bodenabläufe vorschlagen?

Das Substrat im Hauptteich wird dann wohl Sand werden, mit entsprechendem Schutz des BAs


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Bei der länge deines teiches würde ich 2 bodenabläufe nehmen. Ich würde aber auch zu dem kleinen wasserfall auch unterhalb der wasseroberfläche noch einen rücklauf in den teich mit einbauen. Nur alleine mit dem wasserfall bekommste keine strömung hin, ob an der seite oder mittig. Vielleicht stell ich mich jetzt bissel doof an, aber das drainagerohr kannste nur für eins nehmen. Entweder bewässern oder entwässern


----------



## Zacky (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...ich dache da etwa an sowas...


----------



## Derulf (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Okay danke Zacky 

Moonlight: Ja es geht nur eins. Das große Problem was ich aber gerade habe ist, dass ich so viele verschiedene Informationen bekomme zum Thema Pflanzenfilter/Bewachsener Bodenablauf 

Ich habe nun zu dem alten Beispiel (http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=988)
 

auch noch eine weitere Variante (http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm) entdeckt.
 

Hier wird auch mit Dränagerohren zur Bewässerung gearbeitet, sie sind aber nicht wie bei Zackys Tipp auf dem Boden sondern oben drauf. Auch wird hier geschrieben:


> Der Boden besteht in einem Bodenfilter aus einer klar festgelegten Mischung von Sand und Kies unterschiedlicher Korngrößen.


Davon wurde mir ja sonst abgeraten :?

Leider kann ich nicht beurteilen welche Variante für mich passend wäre, ich glaube ich bin mit dem Teichbau zur Zeit etwas überfordert 

Und noch zur Strömung.. Das würde ja verdächtig nach einer weiteren Pumpe riechen. Das wäre dann nach der Hauptpumpe, der Helixpumpe und vielleicht der Drainagenpumpe die 4, nicht gerade billig im Unterhalt oder? Die "Leistung" des Wasserfalls würde ich ungerne teilen um einen weiteren Rücklauf einzubauen 

....  ....


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Moment mal, ich habe incl.pflanzenfilter 4 rückläufe und bedingt durch 2unterschiedliche filter 3pumpen. Du solltest nicht zu viel strömung im pflanzenbereich haben. Um so weniger fluß, um so besser können die pflanzen die nährstoffe aufnehmen. Du kannst dort keine 10000l durchjagen. Was heißt, vorher muß geteilt werden. Mach einen direkten durchbruch vom helix zum teich und laß das wasser dort via schwerkraft zurücklaufen. Dann brauchst du nur für den cs und den pf eine pumpe und für das helix den belüfter (wobei ich mein helix nur ruhend,also ohne belüftung betreibe). Und was den pf anbelangt. Überlege ganz in ruhe was du willst. Denke auch an die reinigung. Mein alter pf hatte 1t kies drin, eine mordsarbeit die reinigung. Schau mal hier im forum, irgendwo hatten wir mal den wartungsfreiesten pf erstellt, zumindest schematisch. Oder du schaust mal in meine baudoku,da findest du diese variante .  Sicher sind das jetzt viele infos . . .ich hab nicht umsonst fast 2jahre an meinem teich geplant . Man muß sich aus allen infos das für sich beste rauspicken.


----------



## Zacky (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



Derulf schrieb:


> Das wäre dann nach der Hauptpumpe, der Helixpumpe und vielleicht der Drainagenpumpe die 4, nicht gerade billig im Unterhalt oder?



 ...das nusst du mir jetzt mal erklären...

eine Pumpe 200 W im Pumpen-, Vorfiltersammelschacht! - 
eine Pumpe zum belüften / Luftpumpe 50 W (mind. 50 l/min) zum Helix bewegen! - 
Dränagepumpe? -  - braucht's bei meiner Theorie nicht, wenn das Wasser von alleine aus dem Filter läuft, was m.M.n. reicht
Strömungspumpe? nur evtl. - 

eine Strömungspumpe gibt es auch schon klein und energiesparend...da braucht's nicht viel Leistung 10-15 W...einmal Strömung angeschoben...strömt es auch mit wenig Leistung strömersich im Strom dem BA entgegen...


----------



## Derulf (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Mandy, habe nun auch deinen 35 Seiten Thread durchgeackert. Schönes Ding geworden, Glückwunsch! 

Den Pflanzenfilter lasse ich mir dann die Tage mal durch den Kopf gehen, dann gelingt es bestimmt besser 

Meine Befürchtung bei dem Durchbruch vom Helix zum Teich ist nur, dass mein Wasserfall dann nicht mehr genug plätschert  Aber okay, dann muss man da etwas zurückstecken.

Das mit den Pumpe Zacky hast du dir selbst schon erklärt 
Aber wenn ich ja den Durchbruch vom Helix zum Teich habe, erübrigt sich ja die Strömungspumpe.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Dir wird das tierische  plätschern noch früh genug auf die blase schlagen . Meine aktuell 6000l plätschern ausreichend. Denk in ruhe drüber nach.
.
@Zacky, 
Die pumpe für den pf wird er wohl brauchen,der soll 50cm höher liegen (wegen dem wasserfall). Da läuft nix von alleine rein .  
.
.
Mandy


----------



## Derulf (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Aber die gesamte Filteranlage steht ja auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Pflanzenfilter, von daher sollte es glaube ich doch in die Rohre laufen.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Ähm, dann hab ich wohl irgendwo den anschluß verloren .
Das alles aus dem erdreich steht hab ich wohl verpeilt . 
Okay, ne weitere pumpe brauchste nicht,aber einen weiteren rücklauf würde ich trotzdem machen. Mit nem zugschieber kannste ja die durchflußmenge regulieren.
Kannst nicht alles durch den pf jagen,das wird zu viel.
.
Mandy


----------



## Derulf (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nabend,

hab jetz bissl überlegt aber..

Die zur Verfügung stehende Folie ist 8x4m groß. Das wüde für den Pflanzenfilter etwa eine Dimension von 6*2*0,6m ergeben.

Leider verstehe ich immernoch nicht so ganz den Aubau  

 

Also die ganze Kammer ist mit gebrochenen Blähton voll, vermischt mit Wasser, da der Überlauf zum Wasserfall so hoch angesetzt ist. 
Ist das so sinnvoll? Aber eig bräuchte ich dann doch keine Dränagerohre... oder sollte der Überlauf weiter unten sein und die Dränagenrohre höher, also quasi ein Horizontalfilter? Sonst steht das Wasser ja auch ...... 

Edit: Verbindung vom Pflanzenfilter zum Wasserfallsammelbecken ist ein Gitter o.ä..


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...ich meine, wenn du den Pflanzenfilter nur als Durchlauffilter nutzt, dann brauchst du keine Dränagerohre...die Dränagerohre würden eigentlich nur zur Wasserlenkung dienen, im Falle einer gepumpten Version...das Wasser von der Helixtonne würde ich unten in den Pflanzenfilter speisen, damit das Wasser definitiv durch die Wurzeln nach oben steigt und dann erst in deinen Wasserfall übergeht...nur das Wasser sollte sich m.M.n. aber über die gesamte Breite verteilen.,,also so würde ich es zumkndest machen, ist aber auch keine garantierte Lösung...die ganze Kammer des Pflanzenfilters mit gebrochenen Blähton füllen, halte ich für nicht so effektiv...ich würde ja, wie ich schon mal beschrieben habe, dann lieber einen Zwischenboden einziehen...auf den Zwischenboden dann die Pflanzen und den Blähton, wobei der Blähton nur 10-20 cm Deckung erreichen sollte...

alles nicht so einfach!?  stimmts!?


----------



## Derulf (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nein sehr kompliziert 

Was wäre denn der Vorteil durch den eingezogenen Boden? Dachte mir da der Blähton ja auch schöne Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien bietet, wäre er überall angebracht.
Spricht denn etwas gegen so einen Durchlauffilter? Ist er nicht so effektiv? :?

Diese Passage verstehe ich noch nicht


> das Wasser von der Helixtonne würde ich unten in den Pflanzenfilter speisen, damit das Wasser definitiv durch die Wurzeln nach oben steigt und dann erst in deinen Wasserfall übergeht


Das erste klar, unten den Einlauf einbauen. Aber dann der Weg erst durch die Wurzeln und dann in den Wasserfall?
 
Unten beim blauen Bereich dann kein Blähton...


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Korrekt. Der blaue teil bleibt frei. Ich will es mal so sagen, bio ist gut,aber dafür hast du das helix. Ich habe gar nichts im pf. Aufgabe der pflanzen ist es,die nährstoffe aus dem wasser zu ziehen und somit den niederen algen die nahrung weg zu nehmen. Alles was an substrat eingebracht wird hält evtl.restschmutz zurück. Dort bilden sich anaerobe bakterien-der feind der fische. Der freie teil läßt dir die option den pf von oben zu spülen und den dreck incl.bakterien  unterhalb der auflage abzusaugen und zu entfernen. Dies kannst du durch ein drainagerohr oder einen/mehrere bodenabläufe gewährleisten. Das prinzip eines pf ist ganz einfach. Wasser tritt an einer seite ein,strömt langsam durch die pflanzen (nitrat wird entnommen) bis zum anderen ende,bei dir der wasserfall und läuft als nährstoffarmes wasser in de teich zurück. Wenn das paar mal gemacht wird, befindet sich irgendwann wasser im teich, das den algen nicht ausreichend nahrung bietet. Fazit,du hast klares wasser. Mein wasser läuft mittig ein, ich hab auch kein substrat,da werden die wurzeln gut umspült. Bringst du substrat ein,dann sollte der einlauf von unten erfolgen. Sozusagen von unten nach oben,damit auch wirklich alle wurzeln das wasser abbekommen. 
.
Mandy


----------



## kraeutergarten (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallochen Teichbauer und –planer

Wenn ich hier die Anregungen lese, gerade in Bezug auf einen Pflanzenfilter, dann stellt sich für mich die Frage ,ob man nicht ein neues Thema speziell zum Themenbereich Pflanzenfilter einrichten sollte, dass dann auch zur Grundinfo dienen kann. Zudem habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier doch einiges durcheinander gebracht wird und sich grundsätzlich mit Pflanzenfiltern einmal auseinander gesetzt werden sollte. So auch ob denn eine umfassende technische Filteranlage wie beschrieben, überhaupt bei der Nutzung eines Pflanzenfilters benötigt wird? 

Ich gehe von meinen Erfahrungen davon aus, dass ein entsprechender Pflanzenfilter allein vollkommen ausreichend sein dürfte. Zumal mit Pflanzenfiltern komplette Abwasser gereinigt werden und man beim Teichwasser ja nicht diesen Verschmutzungsgrad hat. Natürlich spielen da auch die Flächengrösse und ob man das zu reinigende Wasser seitlich, von unten oder von oben einführt und die Durchflußgeschwindigkeit eine wichtige Rolle. Allein wenn man bedenkt, dass eine Einführung von oben über Drainage um 1/3 effektiver sein soll, bzw. den Flächenbedarf reduziert Zudem auch die Mischung der eingesetzten Pflanzen und das Füllsubstrat (das Substrat verarbeitet mehr Schadstoffe als die Pflanzen) eine wichtige Rolle in Bezug auf den Reinigungsgrad  hat. 

Sich mir auch die Frage stellt, ob der Einsatz von normalen Pumpen hier überhaupt als effektiv angesehen werden kann, denn der Fäkalienbrei der aus Plankton und Kleinlebewesen durch die Kreiselpumpen verursacht wird, muss ja auch wieder entsorgt werden. Da wären spezielle Luftheber und Schneckenpumpen wohl wesentlich effektiver. Zum einen in Bezug auf den Energieverbrauch, der direkten Zuführung von Sauerstoff, der sich positiv im Pflanzenfilter bemerkbar macht und einem Fehlen des sonst üblichen Fäkalienbreis.

Bei mir steht dieses Jahr der Bau eines Pflanzenfilters, einer Schilfkläranlage zur Reinigung von schwach verunreinigtem Wasser an (alles außer Fäkalien was so in einem Kleingarten an Abwasser anfällt), das nach erfolgreicher Reinigung in meinen Bachlauf einfliessen soll. Auch so rum ist eine Nutzung möglich.

der Jürgen vom Geiseltaler Kräutergarten


----------



## Zacky (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

ich bin zeichnerisch nun nicht so gut...aber vielleicht erklärt Dir das noch was ich meine, mit komplett durch das Substrat


----------



## kraeutergarten (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallochen,
in der Aquaristik haben wir dies noch ganz anders gemacht: Länglicher Kasten mit mehreren Kammern hintereinander , die im Wechsel unten und oben offen sind, so dass das zu reinigende Wasser langsam eine Kammer nach der anderen durchfließt- so tatsächlich das ganze Substrat gleichmässig durchflossen wird. Die erste Kammer wäre ,wenn kein separater Vorfilter vorhanden ist, dann die Vorfilterkammer, aus der man problemlos das Filtermaterial zum Reinigen entnehmen kann. Die weiteren Kammern werden dann mit Substrat gefüllt (grosse Porenoberfläche von Vorteil für die arbeitenden Bakterien). Diese Kammern werden dann entsprechend bepflanzt. In der Letzten Kammer wird dann der Überlauf, oder der Luftheber eingebunden, je nach System.

der Jürgen


----------



## Derulf (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Guten Morgen!

Okay Zacky, ich habe es nun Verstanden 

Wollte aber auch noch ein Zitat von einer Seite (http://www.teichbau-profi.de/165/pflanzenfilter.html) einbringen:


> Der Wasserstand sollte immer einige Zentimeterunter der Obererkante der Schüttung liegen. Ansonsten hat das Wasser die Tendenz an der Oberfläche entlang zu fließen.



Würde aber ja auch nicht sehr viel ändern.

Mandy, danke für die Zusammenfassung. d.h. ich werde auch in der Mitte des PF einen BA einbauen, und den Rest etwas abschüssig zu diesem gestalten.

Jürgen, ein Fachbeitrag wäre sicherlich eine große Bereicherung, da die Frage im Forum oft gestellt wird, die Antworten aber oftmals verschieden/unklar ausfallen besonders für Anfänger. Leider wäre ich als Autor für diesen Beitrag nicht gerade geeignet   .. Oder zumindest noch nicht.

Die Frage nach dem Sinn, eine weitere Filteranlage zum Pflanzenfilter aufzubauen, ist mir auch schon gekommen. Dort habe ich auf die Einschätzung der anderen User vertraut, ihn doch anzuschaffen gerade den Vorfilter.

Also würdest du als "Pumpe" vom Teich zum Vorfilter einen Luftheber nehmen? Wenn dieser stark genug wäre, würde ich natürlich gleich drauf anspringen 
Gerade da auch (bis jetzt) keine UV-Leuchte eingeplant ist wäre es doch schön, den Plankton usw. nicht trotzdem durch die Pumpe zu zerstören. Denn ich denke, Algen dürften bei der geplanten Filteranlage wenig Chancen haben!


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo,

ich mag auch mal meine Meinung bzw. Erfahrung kund tun.
Zum ersten würde ich die Filteranlage kompl. in Schwerkraft auslegen bis nach der Helixtonne (platzlassen für eine zweite würde ich dir empfehlen, falls dein Fischbestand sich ändert)und erst danach eine Pumpenkammer bauen. Siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853  Schwerkraftfilter. Ganz am Anfang eine US 3, die ist zwar wesentlich teurer als der CS aber du schrederst  nicht alles was dann evtl. doch noch durch den CS schlüpfen kann.  Evtl. bekommst du auch eine günstige gebraucht in der Bucht.
Mit der einen Pumpe am Ende der Filterstrecke ist würde ich in zwei Leitungen gehen welche separat  geschiebert werden können. Eine Ltg. zum Pflanzfilter und eine etwas unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche zum einen als Winterbetrieb und im Sommer um eine gewisse Strömung zu erreichen. Im Sommerbetrieb steht der Schieber für den PF kompl. offen und mit dem anderen Schieber für den direkten Rücklauf zum Teich regelst du die Menge des Durchflusses vom PF und Wasserfall. Im Winterbetrieb kann dann der Pflanzfilter kompl. zu dann kühlt dir das Wasser darüber nicht so stark aus und alles direkt durch den offen Rücklauf zum Teich. Wenn du dann noch die Pumpe drosseln kannst ist alles optimal.
Vom Pflanzfilter würde ich auch über den Wasserfall zurück zum Teich gehen. wie in Beitrag #40 von Mandy.  Jedoch würde ich den Pflanzfilter in Schlangenlinie durchfließen lassen, sprich alle halbe Meter eine kleine Mauer einziehen welche am Rand abwechselnd unterbrochen ist. Den Einlauf zu PF am einen Ende und den Ablauf am anderen Ende, so kannst du Sicher sein das alle Pflanze in der Strömung liegen. Wenn diese Mauern etwas breiter sind so dass man drauf laufen kann, kommt man auch gut zum Ernten der Biomasse ran. Der Einlauf sollte relativ Bodennah sein um sicherzustellen das das Wasser tief einläuft, jedoch sollte er nicht als wagerechter Bodeneinlauf gebaut werden da sonst das Wasser direkt an die Oberfläche gedrückt wird (das passiert von ganz allein  ).
Substrat würde ich keins neben das stört nur wenn du mal ausmisten willst, die Wurzeln verwachsen so extrem mit dem Zeug das man sich sehr sehr quält. Besiedlungsfläche für Bakis hast du ja im Helixfilter. Wenn du die zu vielen Pflanzen entfernen möchtest und Substrat dabei ist, reißen auch oftmals Teile der Wurzeln ab, diese Reste vergammeln dann schön im Pflanzfilter und werden nur wieder zu Nährstoffen. An einer Stelle kurz vor dem Ende vom Pflanzfilter würde ich einen Eimer ohne Boden und mit zwei Ausschnitten am unteren Ende einsetzen,  so kann man dort eine Schmutzwasser pumpe einsetzen um den Pflanzfilter mal leer zu pumpen.

mfg René
So ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen 

Edit
die Geschichte mit dem Luftheber ist nicht schlecht lässt sich aber bei deinem geplanten Höhenunterschied nicht realisieren, hab es selbst ausprobiert. Dafür braucht es schon ne ordentliche Tiefe von der angesaugt wird und auch extrem viel Luft in einem entsprechendem Rohrdurchmesser.
Da gibt es irgend wo ein Video zu wo sieh es geschafft haben ca 10K l Wasser auf einen halben Meter über See Niveau zu Pumpen, das lief dann aber über einen Kompressor und wer will schon einen Kompressor 24h am Tag hören müssen, ganz abgesehen vom Stromverbrauch. Für den direkten Rücklauf zum Teich liese es sich jedoch realisieren, dann bräuchte man nur noch eine kleine pumpe für den Pflanzfilter.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Einen usIII kann man nur in halbschwerkraft betreiben. Er wird 1cm über wasserniveau (überlauf) aufgestellt. Dort läuft via schwerkraft das wasser rein. Die pumpe darf aber nicht am ende der filterstrecke stehen,sondern muß direkt hinter dem usIII angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Derulf (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo Rene, danke für deinen Beitrag!

Leider scheidet der US III aus, die Mehrkosten von etwas 500 Euro sind leider nicht mehr im Budget 

Auf Substrat wollte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten, leider wird dann ja wohl etwas Arbeit auf mich zu kommen :?

Ist die Effizienzsteigerung der Mauern denn hoch, lohnt sich der Aufwand? Auch optisch wäre es ja nicht gerade ein Schmuckstück 

Sonst würde ich den Pflanzenfilter bauen wie in Zackys/meiner letzten Zeichnung.

Schade, dass der Luftheber die Höhe (bei bisherigem Plan ca. 1,5m) nicht schafft. Gäbe es eine alternative für eine "Zerhäckslerpumpe"?  Da der Vorfilter ja hinter der Pumpe ist habe ich Angst um alles was da so reinkommen könnte (junge Fische?  )

Auch die 2 Leitungen (Pflanzenfilter <-> Direkt Teich für Strömung) werde ich realisieren und beide mit Schiebern ausstatten für eine bestmögliche Regulierung.


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

@ Mandy,
stimmt du hast recht.
Der Mehraufwand beim trennen vom überschüssigen Pflanzen vom groben Substrat ist nicht unerheblich. ich hab relativ wenige Kiesel für die anfängliche Beschwerung der Pflanzen benutzt. Pro m² Pflanzen waren es ca. 2h für die Trennung, jetzt ist zum Glück fast das ganze Gelumpe raus. Von den kleinen Mauern die nur knapp über die Wasseroberfläche reichen ist nach kurzer Zeit fast nichts zu sehen gewesen, die Pflanzen über decken alles. Man kann dafür z.B.  behauene Felssteine nehmen dann sieht es relativ natürlich aus.
Was die Effizienzsteigerung angeht, du erzielst damit halt einen langen Filtergraben auf einer relativ kurzen Fläche in der die Pflanzen optimal durchströmt. Wasser nimmt halt immer den leichtesten weg und wenn der Filter angenommen irgendwo in der Mitte gefüllt wird dann wird der erste Teil so gut wie gar nicht mit frischen Nährstoffen versorgt und es kommt teilweise zur Faulschlammbildung.


----------



## kraeutergarten (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallochen, 

ich selbst musste mir ja bei meinen 3 Wasserprojekten keine Gedanken um Filteranlagen und Pumpentechnik machen, ich habe keine Sperrschichten und ständige Frischwasserzufuhr, muss mich dafür mit ganz anderen Problematiken herumschlagen. Hier der Link zu meinem Projekt. Kenne aber die Filterproblematik aus der Aquaristik und war dort von Pflanzfiltern total begeistert, die sich dort aber wegen zielgerichteter Lichtbeschaffung viel komplizierter gestalten als in freier Natur.

Jetzt bin ich aber doch irgendwie heiß gelaufen und habe mir überlegt wie man mit Pflanzenfiltern, die ja eigentlich nichts anderes sind als Schilfkläranlagen, Gartenteiche ohne die aufwendige, unnützen Platz benötigende und finanzintensive sonst übliche Filtertechnik, effektiv und äusserst kostengünstig betreiben könnte.

Mein gedankliches Ziel ist es den Pflanzenfilter direkt in den Teich zu integrieren. Nicht irgendwo noch einen Pflanzenfilter separat zu bauen. So stelle ich mir vor, nach der Flachwasserzone einen Uferwall und dahinter rund um den Teich einen 50-80 cm breiten Pflanzenfilterbereich, der 50-80 cm tief ist. Würde die Pflanzenfilter aber je nach Größe des Teiches nach 3-5 m jeweils unterbrechen und damit mehrere Pflanzenfilter schaffen. 

Optisch wären die Pflanzenfilter voll in den Teich integriert, können auch im Winter voll laufen, erzeugen zusätzlichen Sauerstoff, Libellenlarven und Kriechtierlaich und -larven können dort überleben und werden von den Fischen nicht verzehrt, der Teich verlandet so nicht - einfach jede Menge Vorteile!

Berechnung für dein Teichprojekt: 
7 x 4 m Teich = rund 20 laufende Meter Ufer.
2000 x 50 x 50 cm = 5 qm gut durchfluteter Bio- und Pflanzenfilter
= da kann keine Standartfilteranlage mithalten!

Der Aufbau der Pflanzenfilter wäre das Prinzip: Länglicher Kasten mit mehreren Kammern hintereinander , die im Wechsel unten und oben offen sind, so dass das zu reinigende Wasser langsam eine Kammer nach der anderen durchfließt- so tatsächlich das ganze Substrat gleichmässig durchflossen wird. 

Die erste Kammer wäre  dann die Vorfilterkammer, aus der man problemlos das Filtermaterial zum Reinigen entnehmen kann.  Als optischer Abschluss __ Quellmoos oder etwas ähnliches. Die weiteren Kammern werden dann mit Substrat gefüllt. Eine grosse Porenoberfläche des Substrats wäre von Vorteil für die arbeitenden Bakterien. 

Du hast bei einem Anderen Gartenteichforumer angefragt, der auch den Vorschlag von Kammern gebracht hat, ob diese effektiv sind. Ja, sie sind effektiv, vergleichbar mit einer Berieslung von Schilfkläranlagen, die aber optisch an einem Teich nun wirklich nicht passen.

Ein Pflanzenfilter ohne Substrat, nur mit Pflanzen, dies sollte man am besten gleich wieder verwerfen! Dies bringt viel zu wenig. Denn am effektivsten arbeiten die Bakterienkulturen auf dem Substrat. Die Pflanzen nehmen zwar auch Stoffe auf, die wirklich intensive Arbeit erfolgt aber im Substrat. Gute Informationen dazu findet man in der Aquaristik oder im Schlifkläranlagenbau. Genaugenommen handelt es sich hier um einen Biofilter + einem Pflanzenfilterteil.

Ich kenne in Südtirol einen Hotelschwimmteich, der nur über Kiesel-Substrat gereinigt wird, das in grossen Drahtkörben (für den Mauerbau) eingebracht wurde und dann am Teichrand als Stufen eingebunden wurden. 

Unsere Kammern der Pflanzenfilter werden dann entsprechend mit Sumpfpflanzen bepflanzt. Pro qm zu bepflanzender Fläche rechne ich mit 15-20 Containerpflanzen. Es empfiehlt sich die verschiedenen Pflanzenarten in grössern Gruppen anzusiedeln, sieht optisch besser aus und erfordert weniger Pflegeaufwand. In der letzten Kammer wird dann der Überlauf, oder der Luftheber eingebunden, je nach System.

System 1:  Der Wasserspiegel des Pflanzenfilters ist gleich hoch mit dem des Teiches. Am einen Ende flacher Einlauf, am anderen Ende mit einem Luftheber der Auslauf über den Uferdamm in den See.

System 2: Der Wasserspiegel des Pflanzenfilters liegt höher als der des Teiches und verfügt über einen Auslauf in den Teich. Das Wasser des Teiches wird mit einem Luftheber in den Pflanzenfilter gehoben.

Der Jürgen


----------



## Derulf (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo Jürgen,

Einen sehr schönen Plan hast du aufgestellt, leider kann ich ihn nicht verwenden. Ich habe eine 8x4 Folie für den Pflanzenfilter zuhause, die ist noch übrig. Sonst hätte ich mit Sicherheit auf ein System gesetzt wie deines!

Vielleicht solltest du, damit deine Ideen nicht untergehen, einen Fachbeitrag verfassen

Aber trotzdem konnte ich einige weitere Erkenntnisse gewinnen, die mich feststellen lassen, dass ich Substrat einbringen werde, aber auch Mauern für einen "Slalom" errichte 

Ich glaube nun auch genügend Informationen zu haben, einen kompletten Teichplan aufzustellen und werde mich nun daran begeben


----------



## Derulf (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

So, hier die Skizzen:

 
 

Die Rohre sind natürlich nicht so eckig. Außerdem habe ich den BA in der einer der letzten Pflanzenfilterkammern vergessen 

Stellt sich mir nurnoch die Frage, welche Pumpe o.ä. als Förderpumpe nehme! Denn geschredderte Tierchen sind nicht schön


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> So stelle ich mir vor, nach der Flachwasserzone einen Uferwall


Das erfordert aber einen höheren Ufergraben zum Teich als zum Rest des Gartens, denn sonst läuft das das Nährstoffreiche Wasser zurück in den Teich. Dieses Prinzip ist schon mehrfach angewendet worden und auch hier im Forum beschrieben.



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> dahinter rund um den Teich einen 50-80 cm breiten Pflanzenfilterbereich, der 50-80 cm tief ist.


So Tief würde ich den nicht machen, das Wasser sucht sich eh den leichtesten Weg und das ist zum Großteil oben.Außerdem erschwert es das halten der Pflanzen, Sumpfpflanzen mögen eher flaches Wasser. Von daher max 50 cm.



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Würde die Pflanzenfilter aber je nach Größe des Teiches nach 3-5 m jeweils unterbrechen und damit mehrere Pflanzenfilter schaffen.


Das erhöht nur das Risiko das es zu Undichtigkeiten an den Folienflanschen kommt.



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Optisch wären die Pflanzenfilter voll in den Teich integriert, können auch im Winter voll laufen, erzeugen zusätzlichen Sauerstoff, Libellenlarven und Kriechtierlaich und -larven können dort überleben und werden von den Fischen nicht verzehrt, der Teich verlandet so nicht - einfach jede Menge Vorteile!


Was soll da Sauerstoff im Winter erzeugen, die absterbenden Pflanzenreste?
Und wenn der Teich in den Filtergraben überläuft kommen da auch die Fische hin....
weiterhin kann angesammelter Schmoder in den Teich gespült werden.



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Der Aufbau der Pflanzenfilter wäre das Prinzip: Länglicher Kasten mit mehreren Kammern hintereinander , die im Wechsel unten und oben offen sind, so dass das zu reinigende Wasser langsam eine Kammer nach der anderen durchfließt- so tatsächlich das ganze Substrat gleichmässig durchflossen wird.


Wie gesagt das Wasser sucht sich schnellst möglich den Weg nach oben das es dort leichter ist zu fließen.



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Die erste Kammer wäre  dann die Vorfilterkammer, aus der man problemlos das Filtermaterial zum Reinigen entnehmen kann.


Das macht ein Siebfilter alla CS oder US viel besser und lässt sich zu dem viel leichter reinigen., benötigt dafür wesentlich weniger Platz und der ist in den meisten Gärten rar.



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Eine grosse Porenoberfläche des Substrats wäre von Vorteil für die arbeitenden Bakterien.


Dafür sind die Hel- x kammern diese lassen sich auch wesentlich besser reinigen und benötigen genauso wesentlich geringeren Platz, versuch mal ein Pflanzfilter mit z.B. Lavagranulat oder ähnlichem zu reinigen. Die __ hel-x tonne wird nach abstellen der Pumpe kurz durchgerührt entlehrt und evtl. noch kurz nach gespühlt als max. 10 min.



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Du hast bei einem Anderen Gartenteichforumer angefragt, der auch den Vorschlag von Kammern gebracht hat, ob diese effektiv sind. Ja, sie sind effektiv, vergleichbar mit einer Berieslung von Schilfkläranlagen, die aber optisch an einem Teich nun wirklich nicht passen.


  Ein Ufergraben sieht natürlich wesentlich besser aus, aber sein Folienrest den er dafür geschenkt bekommen hat bietet ihm nur diese Möglichkeit 



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Ein Pflanzenfilter ohne Substrat, nur mit Pflanzen, dies sollte man am besten gleich wieder verwerfen! Dies bringt viel zu wenig. Denn am effektivsten arbeiten die Bakterienkulturen auf dem Substrat. Die Pflanzen nehmen zwar auch Stoffe auf, die wirklich intensive Arbeit erfolgt aber im Substrat. Gute Informationen dazu findet man in der Aquaristik oder im Schlifkläranlagenbau. Genaugenommen handelt es sich hier um einen Biofilter + einem Pflanzenfilterteil.


Wie schon ober erwähnt Vorfilter und dann Hel-x Kammern sind schon davorgeschalten so das ein Substrat nicht mehr erforderlich ist. Was die arbeiten im Pflanzfilter wesentlich vereinfacht.



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Ich kenne in Südtirol einen Hotelschwimmteich, der nur über Kiesel-Substrat gereinigt wird, das in grossen Drahtkörben (für den Mauerbau) eingebracht wurde und dann am Teichrand als Stufen eingebunden wurden.


Ein Glück muß ich das nicht reinigen wenn das nach Jahren zugeschlammt ist.



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Unsere Kammern der Pflanzenfilter werden dann entsprechend mit Sumpfpflanzen bepflanzt. Pro qm zu bepflanzender Fläche rechne ich mit 15-20 Containerpflanzen.


15 - 20 Pflanzen pro m² halte ich für zuviel mehr als 10 würde ich nicht setzen und schön das Substrat vorher entfernen, das ist meist Stark gedüngt, damit die vorgezogenen Pflanzen im Gewächshaus schnell wachsen und sich teuer verkauf lassen. Die Planzen breiten sich so schon gut aus und bilden relativ schnell einen kleinen Dschungel.

Sorry will deine Gedangen nicht kaputt machen, aber was im Aquqrium funktioniert muß nicht im Teich klappen. Wenn du dir die Jahrelangen Erfahrungen von anderen Teichbesitzern anschaust wirst auch du dies erkennen.
Den wie schon von anderen angesprochen ist der Nährstoffeintrag in einem Teich wesentlich höher, diese Nährstoffe sind z.B in Blättern gebunden, wenn diese nicht schnell genug entfernt werden gehen sie in Lösunf und verursachen sinloses Algenwachstum.

mfg René


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

@Derulf,
wenn du den Pflanzfilter wie von Mandy gezeichnet am Teich belässt verkürzt du deine Leitungen, was den Durchsatz erhöht. Kürze Leitungen lassen sich auch später leichter reinigen, den in ihnen wächst mit der Zeit ein Biofilm, welcher zum Zusetzen führt.
Optisch sieht das denke ich auch besser aus, da ja der Pflanzfilter ein Teil des Teichs ist.
Dort lassen sich wunderschöne Pflanzen mit noch schöneren Blüten ziehen, also nicht verstecken sondern integrieren 

mfg René

Was deine zweite Zeichnung angeht, versuch deine Filter so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. Also nicht wesentlich höher als der Wasserstand in deinem Pflanzfilter, um so niedriger um so weniger Leistungsverlust hast du an den Pumpen und um so kleiner kannst du sie wählen, was den Stromverbrauch betrift.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey Axel,

wie Rene schon bemerkt hat, warum sooo laaange Wege?
Um so kürzer die Wege um so besser.
Und den direkten Rücklauf im Teich würde ich anders gestalten. Es soll ja eine Kreisströmung erzeugt werden ... also muß der Rücklauf etwas anders platziert werden, am Besten leicht schräg, wie ein Tangentialrücklauf.

 

So eventuell 
Und mit Deiner 2. Zeichnung komme ich gar nicht klar :?

Mandy


----------



## Derulf (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Ja, die Wege müssen eindeutig optimiert werden, daher stehen da auch keine Maße bisher dran, will da nicht viel verschenken.
Mit meinem Rücklauf wollte ich auch eine Kreisstörumg erzielen  Aber wenn die Positionierung so besser ist, dann gut.

Die 2. Zeichnung zeigt einen Querschnitt. Es soll eig. nur den Aufbau des Pflanzenfilters, der Pumpenkammer und der Helixtonne zeigen, der Rest ist zu vernachlässigen.

Die Positionierung des Pflanzenfilters sieht tatsächlich etwas ungünstig aus, ich werde ihn aber in einem möglichst flachem Winkel zum Teich bauen! 

Kleine Frage am Rande zu Fischen: Einige Arten wie z.b. Goldfischen sollten im Schwarm gehalten werden. Ist es dabei egal ob verschiedene Unterarten zusammen leben oder werden diese dann nicht als "Schwarm" bezeichnet? (__ Shubunkin, Sarasa, normale Goldfische...)


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



> Kleine Frage am Rande zu Fischen: Einige Arten wie z.b. Goldfischen sollten im Schwarm gehalten werden. Ist es dabei egal ob verschiedene Unterarten zusammen leben oder werden diese dann nicht als "Schwarm" bezeichnet? (__ Shubunkin, Sarasa, normale Goldfische...)


Also unseren ist die Art egal, sie popen auch querbeet
Nur die Goldorfen sind auf Grund ihrer sehr stürmischen Art manchmal etwas aus dem Schwarm, sie zeigen manchmal auch ein gewisses Revierverhalten. Jeder von den 4 mag sein Futter an einer bestimmten Stelle, kommt dann ein anderer in diesen Bereich wird geroffelt


----------



## kraeutergarten (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallochen moonlight,

auf deine Anregung hin habe ich ein neues Fachthema „Integrierter Pflanzenfilter“ angestossen. Und komme mit diesem auf deine Planung zurück. Ich sehe es übrigens mit den kurzen Wegen genauso! 

Daher ist mein Vorschlag, deinen Pflanzenfilter direkt an den Teich zu setzen – und ihn zur optischen Eingliederung nicht gradlinig rechteckig baust, sondern ihn der Teichform anpasst. Da du mit einem richtig konstruierten Pflanzenfilter als Biofilter den ganzen anderen Schnickschnack wie Pumpenkammer und der Helixtonne weglassen kannst erzielst du so den kürzesten Weg“. Denn direkt vom Teich in den Pflanzenfilter und von Ihm wieder direkt zurück in den Teich. Ich würde die Ausflussbreite aber reduzieren (keine ganze Kammerbreite). 

Die Tiefe des Pflanzenfilters würde ich aber verdoppeln, auf 80 cm dann erzielst du auf jeden Fall 9 Kubikmeter Biofilter, was willst du dann mit 100l Helix? N Eventuell würde ich sogar den Pflanzenfilter in zwei aufteilen und dazwischen einen Zugang zum Teich für Pflegearbeiten eingliedern. 

der Jürgen


----------



## Zacky (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...ich bin ja gespannt, wie diese Teichbauplanung dann letztendlich in die Ausführung geht...denn im Moment schwirren hier ganz viele verschiedene Ideen rum, die alle ihre Für und Wider haben, so dass wir doch vielleicht zusehen sollten, aus den gesammelten Info's das Optimale für Ulf zusammen zu bringen...

Ich, für meinen Teil, halte einen Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz und nur über einen Pflanzenfilter gefiltert für unsinnig und ineffizient. Sicherlich mag der Teich beim Jürgen so wie er ihn gebaut hat und auch wieder bauen will schon funktionieren, jedoch sollte hier auch bedacht werden, dass Jürgen einen Frischwasserzulauf über Schichten- bzw. Grundwasser hat, was ja eigentlich bedeuten würde, dass kein Nitrit- oder Nitratbelastetes Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter bzw. in den Teich gelangt. Auch ist der Fischbesatz beim Jürgen derzeit echt überschaubar im Verhältnis zur Teichgröße.

Man sollte weiter bedenken, dass heutzutage meistens der Platz für eine ausreichende Filterung nicht vorhanden ist, so dass in diesem Fall auf neu entwickelte Filtermedien zurück gegriffen wird, die im Verhältnis zu ihrer Größe und ihres Platzbedarfes um ein Vielfaches effektiver als Pflanzenfilter sind. Der Einwand, das Pflanzenfilter zur Klärung von Abwässer genutzt werden, möchte ich so auch nicht mehr stehen lassen, da mittlerweile viele Grundversorger auch auf neueste Technologien wie Glasfilter o.ä. setzen.

Ich bin ja grundsätzlich ein Befürworter von Pflanzenfiltrierung und war fast uneingeschränkt davon überzeugt, dass es auch nur mit Pflanzen geht. Jedoch musste auch ich teils schmerzhaft lernen, dass Pflanzen in einem Teich von unseren Größen meist nicht so effektiv sind, wie wir erwarten möchten. Sicherlich ist hier die Größe des Filterteiches, sowie der Aufbau des selbigen und die letztendlich auch als Bakteriensiedlungsfläche verwendeten Substrate entscheidend, aber mal ehrlich --> Wozu baue ich dann einen Teich von 20.000 Liter, wenn ich nochmal 10.000 Liter für einen Pflanzenfilter benötige?! Wenn ich den Platz habe, dass ich also auf eine derartig große Fläche mit 30.000 l Volumen arbeiten kann, dann baue ich keine separaten Pflanzenteich, sondern integriere diesen "Pflanzenfilter" in die Landschaft des Teiches und versuche mehr Volumen für die Teichbewohner zu erreichen, was ja auch zur Wasserstabilität beiträgt.

Es wurden hier auch viele andere Faktoren angesprochen, die nicht weiter berücksichtigt werden, wie zum Beispiel die Vorfilterung! Dann folgt immer noch die Frage, für welche Pumpenleistung bzw. überhaupt welche Pumpenart wird man sich entscheiden!? Eine Kreisströmung bedarf es auch noch und die Durchflussgeschwindigkeiten der Filtermedien, sowie des Pflanzenabteils muss auch kalkuliert werden. Welche Fische sollen es denn am Ende auch sein, Goldis, Sarasa, __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen oder kommen dann gar Karpfen rein?!

Ich will jetzt nicht unhöflich klingen, aber in erster Linie sollten wir uns an dem geplanten Besatz und der geplanten und zur Verfügung stehenden Teichgröße halten. So haben wir zusammenfassend: 3 x 110er Leitung vom Teich in die Filterung. 2 BA und 1 Oberflächenskimmer --> das soll über Schwerkraft kommen --> und jetzt geht's weiter - wie???? --> Vorfilter - welcher Art?

Denn die Frage sollte geklärt sein, denn dann kann man planen, ob es in Schwerkraft oder in Halbschwerkraft weiter in den Biomedienfilter (Helix?) geht.

Und um die Sache noch ein wenig anzuschieben, würde ich derzeit bei der Planung eine Pumpe 85 W (auf Schwerkraftbasis) und keinen Luftheber einsetzen, die eine (1) Leitung zum Pflanzenfilter beschickt und eine (1) Leitung direkt unterhalb der Wasserlinie in den Teich beliefert um eine Kreisströmung zu unterstützen (von Erzeugen kann man nicht reden).

So und jetzt ihr wieder...


----------



## Derulf (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo,

Ja ich bin auch etwas gespannt wie das ganze im Endeffekt aussieht und realisiert wird !

Ich werde aufjedenfall den Vorfilter, einen CS II, einbauen und auf die Helix Tonne werde ich auch nicht verzichten. Vielleicht mag es auch ohne diese beiden oder nur mit dem Vorfilter funktionieren, aber zur Sicherheit werde ich es trotzdem anbauen und da es im Budget ist und nicht die Überkosten verursacht denke ich, das ist die richtige Entscheidung.

Der Plan bisher war, über die genannten Einläufe und eine Pumpe das Wasser in eine __ Hel-X Tonne zu befördern die oberhalb des Teiches und des Pflanzenfilters steht, von dort an soll der Rest per Schwerkraft laufen.

Der Besatz: Ich denke ein Karpfen wird nicht in meinem Teich hausen  Erst hatte ich an einen __ Graskarpfen gedacht, aber der bringt leider zu viele Probleme (Pflanzen anknabbern, Größe) mit sich, so wie viele seiner Art. Die Goldis werden aufjedenfall einziehen, sonst kommen noch Orfen dazu. Eine kleine Fischart wahrscheinlich auch (Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen.. )

Für die Kreisströmung war eine direkte Leitung vom Hel-X zum Teich geplant, die reicht nicht aus verbunden mit dem Wasserfall und den BAs?
Überhaupt zur Platzierung des Pflanzenfilters: Er wird quasi parallel zum Hauptteich laufen, nur etwas höher, getrennt wahrscheinlich durch eine Steinmauer.

Trotzdem möchte ich hier meine Anerkennung für Jürgen darbingen, der sich für "alternative" Teiche einsetzt, ein, wie ich finde, sehr schöner Weg!


----------



## kraeutergarten (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallochen Zacky,

als einer der wenigen Besitzer eines Teiches ohne Sperrschicht und mit Frischwasserzufuhr habe ich ganz andere Problematiken als die meisten Teichbesitzer die einen Teich mit Sperrschicht und ein sogenanntes geschlossenes System haben. Zudem möchte ich nochmals betonen, dass unsere Teichprojekte alle vollkommen ohne Technik laufen! Also auch kein Pflanzenfilter als Filterungssystem. Wir nutzen die Bepflanzung im Teich selbst dafür.

Mein Einbringen im Forum zielt in die Richtung die Ökologie und Ökonomie wieder mehr in den Vordergrund zu stellen – zu oft lese ich hier von Materialschlachten, und Energieverbräuchen, die in Richtung Luxusschlittenverhalten gehen. Möchte zum Andenken anregen, ob es nicht auch anders geht!
Müssen es denn unbedingt die Kois sein? Wäre es nicht interessanter wieder Lebensräume für Fische zu schaffen, die sie sonst kaum noch finden! Müssen es Pumpsysteme sein, die Unmengen Energie fressen und Kleinlebewesenhack produzieren. Muss man Kilometer Leitungen verlegen oder __ Hel-X benutzen und damit noch mehr Plastik in den Verkehr bringen , wenn es auch ohne geht? So mache ich mir meine Gedanken. 
Zudem möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass das Raumvolumen der Filteranlage eigentlich immer zum Teich als Gesamtvolumen zu zählen ist und nicht separat. Da ein Pflanzenfilter ein in sich greifendes System darstellt und dieses nicht einfach in den Teich selbst gesetzt werden kann, steht er raummässig extra, aber direkt verbunden. So ist das Volumen auch Teichvolumen und wenn man den Pflanzenfilterbereich direkt an den Teich angliedert, sind beide Bereiche auch eine optische Einheit – ein Teich. Nur kann dieser Bereich, der Pflanzenfilter – der ja auch ein Biofilter ist, durch seinen besonderen Kammeraufbau und Vorfilter viel effektiver arbeiten als einfach nur eine bepflanzte Fläche in einem Teich. Natürlich übernehmen Pflanzen auch einfach nur im Teich ihre Reinigungsaufgabe, oft reicht dieses in Bezug auf den Verschmutzungsgrad des Wassers durch verschiedene Einflüsse nicht aus, bzw. Pflanzen sind nicht ausreichend oder passend eingebunden. Wir haben in den Sperrschichtteichen ja geschlossene Systeme ohne Wasseraustausch – da ist man verpflichtet für Reinigung zu sorgen und dies so natürlich wie möglich – so sehe ich dies.

Was ein 100l Hel-x Filter noch bei einem 48000 Liter Pflanzenfilter (momentaner Planungszustand), der auf der selben biologischen Grundlage arbeitet, ausrichten soll, ist mir vollkommen fraglich. Auch ein separater CII Vorfilter ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und kostet nur Geld und Plastik. Ein effektiver Partikel-Vorfilter ist in den Pflanzenfilter problemlos einbindbar – Kosten etwa 10 Euro (incl. Filtermaterial).

Ich war als Aquarianer in einer Phase auch sehr technikbesessen und habe im 2 Anlauf wieder zu den Wurzeln zurückgefunden, was sich als sehr effektiv erwies – auch für die Fische. Ich persönlich hätte keinen Teich mit Sperrschicht angelegt, nur ein Schichtwasseraustausch hat mir erlaubt doch noch einen jahrelangen Traum: Teich mit __ Schilf, Jürgen mit Liegestuhl und Angel und die Katze die den Fischkopf verzehrt, erlaubt – grins.

Euer Jürgen


----------



## willi1954 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



> Auch ein separater CII Vorfilter ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und kostet nur Geld und Plastik. Ein effektiver Partikel-Vorfilter ist in den Pflanzenfilter problemlos einbindbar – Kosten etwa 10 Euro (incl. Filtermaterial).



Was bitte verstehst du unter einem Partikel-Vorfilter ?


----------



## Zacky (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Halli-Hallo-Hallöle Jürgen...

 Ich finde deinen Ansatz ja beachtenswert und unterstütze auch den Einsatz von Pflanzen in Teichen, selbst in Koiteichen.  Ich bin ja auch ein Verfechter von natürlich wirkenden Teichen, so dass ich es ja auch nicht negativ gemeint habe, sondern wollte ich ja nur auf den Ursprung des Themenstarters zurückkommen.

Allerdings hat die Erfahrung auch gezeigt, dass nicht alle Teichbesitzer mit ihrer Wasserklarheit und der Qualität zufrieden sind, so dass dann die Fragen kommen: Warum ist das so? Warum habe ich soviele Algen? Ich will glasklares Wasser - Was muss ich tun? Ich sehe meine Fische im trüben Teich nicht?

Und genau da muss man jetzt ansetzen und dem geneigten User und Leser halt schon die Möglichkeiten offerieren, die er denn abschließend hat. Habe ich ganz viel Platz, brauche ich ganz sicher weniger bis gar keine Technik, habe ich aber wegen Platzmangel nicht die Option einen entsprechend angepassten Pflanzenbereich / Klärteich zu gestalten, muss ich zu künstlichen Hilfsmitteln greifen. Das wollte ich eigentlich damit nur sagen und dem User Ulf sollten die Ratschläge in diesem Verhältnis auch gegeben werden. Eine Garantie gibt Dir niemand und ob das Konzept bei Jedem so aufgeht, kann man mit Bestimmtheit leider nicht sagen.

Es ist dabei auch völlig unerheblich, ob Goldfische, Elritzen, __ Sonnenbarsche oder Farbkarpfen. Alle Fische machen Dreck, die Einen mehr - die Anderen weniger und auch die Besatzdichte ist früher oder später entscheidend, denn so manche Fischart hat einen größeren Fortpflanzungsdrang. 

In diesem Sinne - Ulf --> viel Erfolg und berichte bitte und Jürgen --> alles nicht bös gemeint, dafür ist eine Diskussion ja da um verschiedene Meinungen und Sichtweisen aufzuzeigen. Ich finde es auch toll, wie Du deine Ideen umsetzt.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



willi1954 schrieb:


> Was bitte verstehst du unter einem Partikel-Vorfilter ?



Berechtigte frage. . . Die hab ich mir auch schon gestellt :?
.
Jürgen. . .was meinst du damit, bzw.wie soll der denn aussehen 
.
Mandy


----------



## kraeutergarten (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallochen Mandy und Willi, hier die Infos zum Partikelvorfilter

Unter Partikelfilter verstehe ich einen Feinfilter mit Filterwatte und, oder Schaumstoff  in verschiedenen Dichten (gröbste beim Einlauf, feinste beim Auslauf) ,  in dem Schwebstoffe weitestgehend aufgefangen werden. Das Wasser wird für die Bakteriellereinigung im Biofilterteil vorbereitet. Oft ist ein Partikelfilter noch so konstruiert, dass er  das zu reinigende Wasser mit Sauerstoff anreichert. Diesen Zweck erfüllen auch die Pflanzenwurzeln im Pflanzenfilter. Um so besser die Vorfilterung um so besser kann der Biofilter arbeiten! Reinigt man die Partikelfilter, bzw. deren Substrat/Filtermaterial mit Wasser und Druck (Hände reichen hier schon), dann erhält man eigentlich eine schwarzgraue Brühe. Daher macht ein Pflanzenfilter der ohne Vorfilter betrieben wird für mich keinen Sinn.

In der Aquaristik haben wir dazu einen Aussenfilter mit Motordefekt genutzt, Den Propelleranker entfernt (wegen besserem Durchfluss) und diesen komplett mit Filterwatte und, oder Schaumstoff gefüllt. Dann erst kam der Aussenfilter mit den verschiedenen Substraten für die Biofilterung. Regelmässig wurde nur der Vorfilter gereinigt, der Biofilter lief 1-3 Jahre durch.

der Jürgen


----------



## willi1954 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nun, in einem 200 Liter Aquarium mag das vielleicht hinhauen, aber in einem Teich in der Grössenordnung von mehreren Tausend bis Zehntausend Litern bezweifel ich die Funktion. Ich denke, innerhalb kürzester Zeit ist dein Filter zugesetzt. Zumal der Reinigungsaufwand immens ist.
Wie läuft das Wasser in deinen Filter? Mit Druck? oder freiem Einlauf ? 
Was du anpreist, ist im Prinzip auch nichts weiter als was CS2 oder andere Vorfilter sind. Und Plastik haben deine Vorfilter auch, oder wo willst du dein Filtermaterial anordnen ?
Ich stell dir mal mein Filterkonzept dar.

Ich nutze in meinem Teich 2 unterschiedliche.Systeme. Einerseits einen Spaltsieb (gepumpt) als Vorfilter mit nachfolgenden 3 400l  Tonnen. Wobei einerseits __ Hel-X andererseits Japanmatten zum Einsatz kommen.
Parallel dazu habe ich einen 10m langen , nach dem Naturagartsystem gebauten , Filtergraben zum zusätzlichen Reinigen des Teichwassers. Wobei der Filtergraben noch eine optische und Schmuckfunktion darstellt. (Super Wachstum der verschiedenen Wasserpflanzen da optimales Nährstoffangebot).

LG Willi


----------



## Olli.P (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hi,

ich seh das wie der Willi..........

Mein Partikelfilter ist ein Eigenbau Siebfilter der Partikel >140µ Zurück hält, welche ich nur Abspülen und dann über den Kugelhahn der Schmutzkammer ablassen muss............ 

Und dabei mach ich mir nicht mal die Finger wie beim Ausdrücken der Filterwatte schmutzig ( mal abgesehen von der Zeit, die ich mehr am Teich verbringen kann )............. 

Alle kleineren Partikel haben dann Zeit, sich in den 3 IBC-Containern abzusetzen. 

Und die die sich nicht absetzen wollen, landen eben wieder im Teich...........


----------



## Derulf (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo,

Woltte die Diskussion hier nicht stören, weiß aber auch nicht wie lange das Angebot noch gilt  Habe mich nach Pumpen umgeschaut und bin auf diese 85W Pumpen gestoßen:

96 Euro, 10000l/h (http://www.fischfutter-handel.de/Jebao-Energiespar-SUPERECO-Teichpumpe-Filter-bis-10000l-h-85W-EFP10000)
180 Euro, auch 10000l/h (http://www.amazon.de/Teichpumpe-EcoMax-DM10-000-85-Watt/dp/B009AOQ0IS)

Woher kommt bei den Produkten der Preisunterschied? Und welche sollte ich nehmen?
Oder ein Angebot von Fischfarm-Schubert:
Von 370 auf 150 Euro gesenkte Pumpe mit 10600 l/h und auch 3 Jahre Garantie, aber 125W (http://www.fischfarm-schubert.de/Sonderangebote--Restposten/Max-flo-11-000-2457.html?XTCsid=17b21ed968a71fd2835cd86b607b3f66)


----------



## willi1954 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

ich muss dazu noch sagen, alle 2 Monate setzt sich mein Siebfilter zu wegen eines sich aufbauenden Biofilm.
Das Sieb geht dann in den Geschirrspüler und ist wieder frei.

Ich habe jetzt noch vor, einen kleinen Absetzteich in den Rücklauf zu integrieren, weil  immer noch feine Schwebteile
den Filter passieren.

Gruss Willi


----------



## willi1954 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



Derulf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Woltte die Diskussion hier nicht stören, weiß aber auch nicht wie lange das Angebot noch gilt  Habe mich nach Pumpen umgeschaut und bin auf diese 85W Pumpen gestoßen:
> 
> ...



hier bekommste die 10000er schon für 72 Euro


----------



## Derulf (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Und die ist dann für das Projekt ausreichend? Dann wäre das doch schonmal sehr schön


----------



## willi1954 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Welche Pumpe für dich entscheidend ist, wird durch verschiedene Faktoren bestimmt.
Max. Fördermenge, Höhenunterschied vom Teich zum Auslauf, was soll die Pumpe speisen ?

Ich hatte eigentlich immer OASE Pumpen genommen, aber diese preiswerten denke ich tun es auch. Und irgendwann geht jede mal kaputt, und ob man 300 Euro oder 80 Euro bezahlt, ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.


----------



## Derulf (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Die Pumpe soll von Teichniveau ca. 1,5m hoch in den Vorfilter (CSII) pumpen. Von dort geht es in eine __ Hel-X Tonne und dann wird es eine Abzweigung geben. Eine führt in einen Pflanzenfilter und anschließendem Wasserfall, die andere fließt direkt in den Teich und soll eine Strömung erzeugen. Die Wege sind mit Schiebern regelbar.

Wie viel Wasser ich genau umsetzen will.. weiß ich nicht  Gibt es da vielleicht eine Faustregel?


----------



## willi1954 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

nein, aber eine Pumpenkennlinie. Bei 1,5 m hast du bei der 10000er nur noch fast die Hälfte an Fördermenge.
http://www.teichbau-profi.de/168/teichpumpe/pumpenkennlinien-oase.html

Ob du dann noch genügend flow hast, eine vernünftige Strömung im Teich zu haben? Ich denke eher nicht..
Aber ist das überhaupt notwendig ?


----------



## Derulf (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Was soll nicht notwendig sein? Die 1,5m Höhe oder die Kreisströmung?

Die Höhe entsteht dadurch, dass der Pflanzenfilter über dem normalen Teich ist (ca. 0.5m) Und auch der Vorfilter und die __ Hel-X Tonne stehen oberirdisch. Mit etwas optimierung denke ich, dass es vllt auch nur 1-1,2m werden.


----------



## Zacky (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



Derulf schrieb:


> Woltte die Diskussion hier nicht stören, weiß aber auch nicht wie lange das Angebot noch gilt
> 
> Habe mich nach Pumpen umgeschaut und bin auf diese 85W Pumpen gestoßen:
> 
> 180 Euro, auch 10000l/h (http://www.amazon.de/Teichpumpe-EcoMax-DM10-000-85-Watt/dp/B009AOQ0IS)


 
...das ist ja cool, ist doch dein Thread und wir diskutieren doch für dein Projekt......aber ich würde dann zu dieser tendieren, wobei ich auch bislang nur mit den teureren Oase-Pumpen arbeite, die aber voll auf Schwerkraft ausgelegt sind - also bei mir am Ende der Filterstrecke stehen...



Derulf schrieb:


> Wie viel Wasser ich genau umsetzen will.. weiß ich nicht  Gibt es da vielleicht eine Faustregel?


 
Es gibt dafür keine konkreten Faustregeln, da sich dies durchaus nach dem zu erwartenden Verschmutzungsgrad richtet...soll heißen: Welche Einflüsse von Laub oder Blüten hast du zu erwarten? Wieviel Sonneneinstrahlung kann auf Algenwachstum einwirken? Wieviel Fische? Welche Wasserklarheit willst du haben?...und noch viele andere Sachen...

Ich würde aber sagen, die Pumpenleistung liegt bei dieser Pumpe bei etwa 9000 l/h auf 1,50m Förderhöhe, und das sollte für dein Projekt reichen. Das Helix noch belüftet mit einer Luftpumpe (mind. 50 l/h) und dann sollte es passen...meiner Meinung nach...


Nachtrag:
@-Willi: Ich habe nochmal in das Ama***-Angebot rein geschaut und meine auf der Pumpenkennlinie der EcoMax bei 1,50 m noch 9230 l/h lesen zu können!? 

Eine vernünftige Strömung bekommst du so eh' nicht unbedingt hin, da ja kein Druck auf die Leitung kommt, die das Wasser in Bewegung drückt. Aber dennoch denke ich, dass das Wasser sich selbständig in den Teich zurück begibt, da der Filter ja höher steht. Und eine Einströmung seitlich am Teichrand entlang unterstützt die Sogwirkung des BA bestimmt noch ein wenig. Die BA haben ja eigentlich eine eigenen Sogleistung die sich kreisförmig bilden müsste. Wenn die Durchflussrate etwa geteilt werden kann, laufen auch - nur rein rechnerisch - 4500 l/h gemütlich durch den Pflanzenteil.


----------



## willi1954 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



> @-Willi: Ich habe nochmal in das Ama***-Angebot rein geschaut und meine auf der Pumpenkennlinie der EcoMax bei 1,50 m noch 9230 l/h lesen zu können!?



schon richtig, aber 1.) es war hier ja nur ein Vergleich angeführt, 
und 2.) hier ja die (billigen) Chinapumpen angesprochen waren. Aber die Kennlinie ist eh nur das maximal mögliche bei idealen Verhältnissen. Hinzu kommen noch Schlauchdurchmesser und Länge, mögliche Fittings zwischendurch usw.. was alles Strömungsverluste gibt.
Aber im Prinzip hast du recht. Besser ist immer, den Filter in Schwerkraft laufen zu lassen und dann am Ende eine Rohrpumpe zu verwenden. Aber das ist eben oftmals nicht möglich.


----------



## Zacky (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



willi1954 schrieb:


> Aber die Kennlinie ist eh nur das maximal mögliche bei idealen Verhältnissen. Hinzu kommen noch Schlauchdurchmesser und Länge, mögliche Fittings zwischendurch usw.. was alles Strömungsverluste gibt.


 
...das hast du natürlich auch wieder recht...


----------



## Derulf (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



> ...das ist ja cool, ist doch dein Thread und wir diskutieren doch für dein Projekt...



Ja wollte nicht den Fluß eurer Diskussion stören, die Frage mit der Pumpe hätte ja eh noch massig Zeit gehabt... besseres Wetter wirds wohl ja erst in einem Monat geben  

Okay dann werde ich wohl zu Zacky vorschlag tendieren, die ganz billige muss es dann ja auch nicht sein. Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich aber auch offen


----------



## Moonlight (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey Jürgen,



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Unter Partikelfilter verstehe ich einen Feinfilter mit Filterwatte...



Filterwatte hatte ich letztes Jahr auch im Einsatz, als die Koi im Pool zwischengeparkt werden mußten.

Filterung -> Top!
Säuberung -> ne Katasptrophe!

Alle 3-4Tage mußte ich die Watte spülen, da sonst das Fass übergelaufen wäre (Watte war letzte Stufe nach Helix). 
Da half ein Eimer schon gar nicht mehr, nee, ich mußte das mit dem Schlauch machen. Und was soll ich sagen ... bei jeder Reinigung wurde die Filtermatte dünner und länger ... und bei der 4. Reinigung hatte ich nur noch Fetzen 

Wie gesagt, gefiltert hat die voll geil ... aber dann hört es schon auf.
Für einen Koiteich ineffizient, da ist ein Siebfilter schon besser.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Mandy, 
das Thema hab ich auch durch, mit der Watte.
Am Anfang bin ich 2 x am Tag rausgerannt, weil die Filter überliefen und habe die Watte ausgespült . 
Mir ging es wie Dir, nach 4 - 5 x auswaschen hatte ich nur noch Klumpen . 
Also, auch bei mir keine Watte mehr !


----------



## Derulf (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo,

Habe auch vor, für die Uferverkleidung Ufermatten zu nehmen. Als Substrat Sand..
Nun meine Frage: Wie schaffe ich es an meinen steilen Wänden im Teich auch die Folie zu bedecken? Ist zwar nur ein optischer Aspekt aber mich würde es stören. Wenn ich auch Ufermatten dort anbringe (grün), wäre das doch ein ziemlicher Kontrast zum Sand?


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...die Ufermatten gibt es in den verschiedensten Größen, Längen und Breiten...wenn Du oben am Rand nichts weiter hast um sie zu befestigen (Abdecksteine etc.), kannst du die Ufermatten auch über den Rand legen und mit Sand und Blumensamen bestreuen oder einreiben, dann wächst das auch schön zu...dazu kannst du die Ufermatten auch mit Innotec oder ähnlichem Kleber auf die glatte Folienwand kleben, nur sollte es dann recht sorgfältig und größflächig gemacht werden, damit sie Dir an der Wand nicht aufschwimmt, also auch unten entlang sauber kleben und fest andrücken, damit auch keine __ Kleinfische sich darin verkriechen und ggf. darin verenden können...


----------



## Derulf (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

So habe mal (leider) eine kleine Übersicht gebastelt..

Für Folie 8x12m von NG:
PVC Schwarz 1mm: 464 Euro
PVC Grün 1mm: 740 Euro
PVC Grün 1,5mm: 1024 Euro

(http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/NaturaGart-Teichfolie/Standardmasse/3/)

4x Teichvlies 12*2m: 162 Euro
http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de/Teichvliese/Premium-Teichvlies-V400-400g-m::388.html)

Hauptpumpe 85W: 175 Euro
(http://www.amazon.de/Teichpumpe-EcoMax-DM10-000-85-Watt/dp/B009AOQ0IS)

Belüftungspumpe (60l/m): 62 Euro
(http://www.amazon.de/Hailea-V60-MK60-Membrankompressor-3600l/dp/B00BEGH42Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360834518&sr=8-1)

Compact Sieve II: 250 EUro
300l Regentonne: ca. 40 Euro
100l Helix schwebend (14er?): 80 Euro
2 BAs: 70 Euro

Sind wir schon bei 830 Euro + Folie (billigste) = 1300 Euro

Und da sind Ufermatten für so ein riesen Ufer, Rohre, Schieber, Substrat usw. noch nicht drin.
Wie sieht es mit einen Skimmer aus?

Also wird es im Endeffekt ca. 1600-2000 Euro kosten? Da war mein Budget von 1000 Euro ja auch ziemlich blauäugig


----------



## Zacky (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



Derulf schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einen Skimmer aus?



Skimmer für Schwerkraft gibt's hier

...da du ja bis zum Siebfilter in Schwerkraft gehst, funzt der hier...einfach auf ein 110er Rohr gesteckt und unterhalb 1m der Wasserlinie zum Vorfilter oder du nimmst sicherheitshalber einen gepumpten Oberflächenskimmer, damit deine Pumpe ausreichend an den Bodenabläufen ziehen kann...



Derulf schrieb:


> Also wird es im Endeffekt ca. 1600-2000 Euro kosten? Da war mein Budget von 1000 Euro ja auch ziemlich blauäugig.



...und ja, so ist das dann leider, aber es gibt User die wollen einen großen Teich mit weniger als 500,-€ bauen...viele Sachen kann man auch günstig aus 2.Hand kaufen...da würde ich mir Zeit lassen und lieber etwas suchen...fang jetzt schon an, dann hast du bis zum Sommer schon das eine oder andere Teil zu liegen und es haut nicht gleich so heftig in die Haushaltsrechnung...aber das Problem kennen hier viele...kommt das, kommt das auch noch und dann noch das...

Ansonsten ist auch fakt, dass wenn du jetzt gleich etwas mehr investierst, dann hast du auf lange Sicht hin, wohl doch eher deine Ruhe mit dem Teich.

_*Edit:*_ Da du ja alles bis zum Vorfilter auf Schwerkraft hast, würde ich Dir empfehlen, zwischen den Leitungen zum Vorfilter immer einen Zugschieber zu setzen. So kannst du dann auch mal den einen BA oder gar beide BA mal abstellen und lässt nur den Oberflächenskimmer ziehen, dann machst den Skimmer zu und lässt überwiegend nur die BA ziehen. Ist zwar etwas mühevoll, aber die 3-4 x in der Woche die Schieber zu wechseln sollte drin sein.


----------



## Derulf (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nabend,

Ja das mit den Schiebern hatte ich vor, danke 

Wir haben uns aber leider entschieden, dass wir etwas sparen wollen.

Der CS II fällt einem Selbstbau (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26055) zum Opfer, das sollte ich noch hinbekommen  

Ersparnis: rund 200 Euro

Weiterhin wäre es sehr schön, sich den __ Hel-X, die Tonne und die Belüftungspumpe zu klemmen.
Jürgen hatte ja schon die Vermutung geäußert, dass es auch ohne funktioniert, dies möchte ich gerne ausprobieren. Sonst muss Nachgerüstet werden!

Ersparnis: rund 180 Euro, zusammen 380 Euro :?


----------



## willi1954 (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



> Weiterhin wäre es sehr schön, sich den __ Hel-X, die Tonne und die Belüftungspumpe zu klemmen.
> Jürgen hatte ja schon die Vermutung geäußert, dass es auch ohne funktioniert, dies möchte ich gerne ausprobieren



also keinerlei biologischer Nährstoffabbau, wenn ohne Hel-X ?

Nun, ich würde nicht so bauen, aber das ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Derulf (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Aber die Bakterien siedeln sich doch auch auf dem Substrat im Hauptteich, aber auch im Pflanzenteich an, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Oder wird die Fläche nich reichen?


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...aber das Substrat bietet meist nicht die notwendige Fläche für die Bakterienansiedlung...deshalb ging man ja über zu den neuen Medien (Helix) da sie bei kleinerer Menge große Flächen bieten...und eine Belüftung wäre auf jeden Fall ratsam...entweder im Filter das Wasser mit Sauerstoff anreichern oder im Teich direkt...besonders im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen ist es wichtig...

...ansonsten folge deinen Gedanken und der Vermutung das es funkioniert...lasse aber genügend Platz um nachzurüsten ohne viel Umbauten falls es nicht reicht...beschränke deutlich deinen Besatz und beobachte wie sich der Teich entwickelt...


----------



## Derulf (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Also ich sehe die Probleme, die die Einsparungen mitbringen.. aber vielleicht mal bisschen was zur Erklärung:

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und mache in ein paar Wochen mein ABI. Meine finanziellen Mittel sind leider deutlich beschränkt :?
Die Idee kam von meinen Großeltern, die das Projekt sponsorn wollen, aber auch da ist natürlich nicht Geld im Überfluß, und ich sollte mich über den Teich schlau machen und mit anpacken (Wir wohnen im selben Haus). Daher liegt die Entscheidung eher weniger bei mir 
Aber wir werden sehen, wie sich das ganze gestaltet. Vielleicht wird an der Größe gespart, oder ein höheres Budget wird gebilligt :?


----------



## Zacky (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...ist doch völlig OK...du brauchst ja auch nix zu überstürzen...du wirst mit deinem Projekt eh' nicht in 1-2 Wochen fertig sein und wenn Du ein Budget von 1000,-€ hast, dann fang doch erst einmal an...vielleicht wird sich ja auch alles zum Besten entwickeln und Du brauchst keine High-Tech-Filterung und es läuft auch alles über den Pflanzenfilter...lass Dich davon nicht entmutigen, plane jedoch nur etwas Platz ein um vielleicht dann im kommenden Jahr beim Filter nachzurüsten...

PS:...ich habe an meinem Koiteich auch gute 2-einhalb Jahre gebaut bis ich ihn überhaupt in Betrieb nehmen konnte...im 1.Jahr waren die Erd- und Betonarbeiten und im 2.Jahr dann Technik und Folie und jetzt im 3.Jahr kommt die ganze Rundherum-Deko - Abdecksteine etc.

...von daher mach Dir nicht so viele Gedanken, du weißt ja "Rom wurde auch nicht an 1 Tag erbaut"


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Danke für deine Erklärung, das macht es einfacher konkrete Vorschläge zu machen.
Sparen kannst du an der Pumpe - auch die günstigen werden oft mit anderem Etikett als "Marke" verkauft.
Langfristig sollte man auch den Stromverbrauch im Auge behalten. 20cm eingesparte Förderhöhe mach da schon was aus.

Ein selbst gebauter Siebfilter spart schon, hat aber nicht die Leitung eines Spaltsiebs. Wie Zacky schon schrieb,  lass genügend Platz im Filter für Erweiterungen.
Meiner Ansicht nach wäre eine runde Tonne in Schwerkraft, mit einem Damenstrumpf drin erst mal angemessen.
Der holt deutlich mehr raus als ein Siebfilter. Einziger Nachteil ist das wechseln 1-3 mal pro Woche. Das hast du bei einem Siebfilter aber auch.

Danach eine weitere Tonne mit Biomaterial. Es muss auch kein __ Hel-X sein, da es etwas teuer ist.
Gerne spendiere ich dir dafür einen Sack Flocor (eigentlich gehört der Zacky aber der Versand war ungünstig)
So wie ich ihn kenne, hat er sicher nichts dagegen, wenn der zu dir geht.

Eine weitere Tonne (am besten die eckigen 300 Liter) mit Schaumstoffmatten und der Pumpe dahinter. Belüfterpumpe kann dann bei Gelegenheit noch nachgerüstet werden.

Die Gesamtkosten für den Filter mit Pumpe sollten bei 200€ liegen.
Der Pflanzenfilter danach ist sinnvoll aber nicht zwingend nötig.


----------



## Plätscher (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo,
ihr vergesst das er keinen Koi-Teich baut. Das was er vorhat, Skimmer,Vorabscheidung, Pflanzenfilter, ist ein sehr guter Ansatz und wenn er irgendwann doch Wasserschweine  halten will, muss eh umgebaut werden.


----------



## Zacky (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



Joerg schrieb:


> So wie ich ihn kenne, hat er sicher nichts dagegen, wenn der zu dir geht.



stimmt


----------



## Joerg (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Jürgen,
ich bin mittlerweile der Ansicht, dass ein paar Wasserschweine (Manche nennen sie auch liebevoll Koi) möglicherweise weniger Aufwand verursachen, als eine Gruppe von Goldfischen, die sich ungehindert vermehren.
Diese "Koi" sind so verfressen, dass keine weiteren Maßnahmen zur Geburtenkontrolle nötig sind.

Mit meinem Vorschlag kommt man auch mit moderatem Koibesatz, zu einem sehr vernünftige Ergebnis.

@Zacky :knuddel


----------



## burki (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



Derulf schrieb:


> H
> en, 10 Minütigen Doku über einen Teich- Ab/Neubau (Sehr zu empfehlen: http://www.kabeleins.de/tv/abenteuer-leben-taeglich-wissen/clip/do-it-yourself-gartenteich-selberbauen-1.40603)
> Bild davon ist angehängt, wir reden glaube ich über das gleiche. (Korb mit Substrat und oben Pflanzen drauf, leider schlechte Qualität durch Screenshot/Vergrößern)
> 
> Die Technik basiert auf dem Preis. Der Teich sollte insgesamt nicht viel mehr als 300-500 Euro kosten... ist das nicht realisierbar?



Hallo

der Film wurde her schon kritisch diskutiert.

Was ich mich frage.
Der "Teichexperte" kippt ab 11:15 Min, Kies in den Teich, als Filterschicht wo organisches Material zwischen den Steinen absinken soll.
Es ist doch gerade bei Kies so das genau das verhindert werden soll und man keinen Kies nehmen sollte, der dann auch verschlampt! Darum sollte man als Substrat doch Lehm/Sand nehmen.
So habe ich es oft, als Einsteiger, verstanden.

Wie seht ihr das ?

Ein Teich sieht auch anders aus als mit diesen Körben vom Experten 

In meinem ersten Selbstbau PE-Fertig-Folienteich ist reiner Sand drin. Bin schon aufs 2. Jahr gespannt....


----------



## Derulf (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Vielen Dank für die aufbauenden Worte  Ich werd die Flinte auch nicht ins Korn werfen!

Der Damenstrumpf ist effektiver, weil er eine kleinere Maschenweite hat? (Konnte nicht ergoogeln welche ) Gibts kein so kleines Sieb oder wären die dann schon zu teuer?

Ich habe auch noch nach weiteren Folien gesucht und eine von Heissner gefunden, PVC 1mm.. ca 40% billiger, wird aber auch nur mit einer max. Tiefe von 1m angegeben. Daher denke ich, sollte es schon die etwas kostenintensivere Folie sein.

Das mit der Pumpe klingt interessant Jörg, kennst du vielleich eine Firma die "Marke" günstig verkauft? Können das auch gerne über PN regeln, dann könnten wir auch direkt mal über den Sack Flocor reden, ganz spendieren musst du ihn nicht!


----------



## Moonlight (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Super Fish pumpen sind baugleich mit oase,aber nur halb so teuer 
.
Mandy


----------



## Derulf (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nabend,

Habe nochmal den kostengünstigen Filter von Joerg durchgekaut, für den Anfang werde ich es auch so machen. Dabei werde ich aber genug Platz einplanen, um vllt. Erweiterungen einbauen zu können.

(https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853)
 

Die Einläufe vom Skimmer/BAs sind unten, am oberen Rohr zum Biomaterial in der Vorfiltertonne wird der Damenstrumpf befestigt.

Von der Biomaterialtonne geht es dann in die Pumpenkammer.

Diese sollte so hoch wie möglich sein, wegen der Einsparung von Förderhöhe oder nicht?
Und wo kann man die Schaumstoffmatten unterbringen? Vielleicht im oberen Teil der Biotonne?
Denn wenn ich sie über die Pumpe baue, muss die Pumpe ja wieder mehr leisten


----------



## Olli.P (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hi,


wenn du so hoch wie möglich in die Pumpenkammer gehst, kann es sein, das dir die pumpe Trocken läuft wenn Sie zu stark ist, weil das Wasser nicht so schnell nach fließen kann................. 

An Förderhöhe kannst du ja erst nach der Pumpe sparen!


----------



## Derulf (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Okay gutes Argument  dann haben die Schaumstoffmatten wohl noch Platz über der Pumpe..

Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es was wird  Ich denke, bevor etwas besseres Wetter eintritt, sollte ich nicht mit dem Bau beginnen


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hi Ulf,
die Feinheit (Maschenweite) der Strumpfhosen wird in DEN gemessen. Nimm die günstigen 20DEN(Gut und günstig 0,40€), da feinere sich recht schnell zusetzen.

Den Einlauf in die erste runde Tonne eher weiter oben und den BA darin nicht vergessen. An den Einlauf direkt die Strumpfhosen mit einem Gummiring befestigen.
In dieser Tonne bildet sich dann eine leichte Kreisströmung aus (Vortex Filter) und die Dinger brauchen viel Platz.

Die Schaumstoffmatten kannst du auch vor die Pumpe machen. Stell diese am besten senkrecht rein, damit die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit darin gering ist.


----------



## Derulf (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Guten Morgen,

Danke für die Infos!
Aber wenn ich den Strumpf am Einlauf platziere, würden sich ja kleine Tiere (Baby-Fische, Baby-__ Molche... ) in dem Rohr davor sammeln... kommen die da von selbst raus? Es herrscht ja ein bisschen Strömung...

Dachte mir, wenn ich den Strumpf am Ausgang hätte, würden sie sich in der ersten Tonne sammeln und ich könnte sie noch retten. Habe hier im Forum schon öfter mal gelesen, dass User Tierchen in ihrem Filter hatten:shock


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hi Ulf,
ich hatte schon einige Male Koi aus dem Strumpf geholt und dann wieder in den Teich gesetzt.
Auch keinere bleiben darin hängen, werden Dank der Strömung aber gut mit Sauerstoff versorgt.

Da die Pumpe am Ende sitzt, wird kein Lebewesen zerkleinert, sondern sie können frei in dem Rohr bis zum Strumpf schwimmen.
Der BA sollte durch seinen kleinen Eingang das meiste fernhalten.


----------



## Derulf (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Okay dann werd ichs so machen 

Wo wir auch gerade wieder beim Bodenablauf sind..
Da ich ja auch Substrat einbringen wollte (Sand) stellt sich mir nur die Frage der Sicherung des BAs. Habe durch googeln/SuFu keine Lösung gefunden...

Würde es reichen in einem Umkreis von ca. 10cm des BA's kein Substrat einzubringen und mit einer kleinen "Mauer" am Boden das Substrat so zurück zu halten? Oder würde dann der BA nicht mehr genug Sog haben um den Mulm vom Substrat zu saugen? Andere Möglichkeit wäre, das Substrat nicht in der Tiefwasserzone einzubringen...


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Sand ist als Substrat bei einem BA nicht optimal.
Das wird von den Fischen immer auch dorthin befördert und belastet den Filter.

Besser wäre wohl feiner Kies. Ein Kragen an dem BA, der ist dann etwas höher, sollte dann reichen.
Es ist relativ egal wo du den Sand einbringst, die Fische sorgen schon dafür, dass dieser gut verteilt wird.


----------



## Derulf (1. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo, mal wieder was von mir 

Wie Joerg schonmal angedeutet hatte, ein Pflanzenfilter ist ja nicht notwendig für den Teich, gerade da auch eine sehr üppige Bepflanzung im Teich angedacht ist.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich die vorhandene Folie (8x4, PVC 1,5mm) nicht anders benutzen kann. Dies würde Energiekosten für die Pumpe sparen, Arbeit abnehmen und wahrscheinlich optisch auch eine Verbesserung beiführen.

Nun sehe ich bisher 2 Möglichkeiten:

1) An den Teich ankleben/schweißen. Habe aber bedenken, da es dann ja 2 verschiedene Folien (Hersteller, Dicke, aber beide PVC) sind, der Übergang nicht sauber wird. Weiterhin hat die alte Folie schon 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel und war auch UV-Licht ausgesetzt, ist aber noch sehr elastisch. Wäre sehr ärgerlich wenn dann gerade diese Folie einige Jahre vor der anderen schlapp macht :evil

2) Eine Sumpfzone erstellen. Hierbei sehe ich eigentlich keine Probleme  Aber auch nicht sehr viele Vorteile. Denn eigentlich bietet es nur mehr Schutz für Tiere (Auch Fischnahrung ) und sieht optisch schön aus. 

Hättet ihr vielleicht noch eine andere Idee? Oder sonstige Gedankengänge zu dem Thema? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Zacky (1. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Wenn Du sie unbedingt nutzen magst - Wie wäre es mit einem reinen wildbewachsenen Bachlauf? Da die Fläche des Pflanzenfilters doch wieder zur Verfügung steht.  So wäre es evtl. auch weniger dramatisch, wenn sie früher nachgibt, da der Bachlauf ein eigenständiger und abgetrennter Bereich wäre. Das dann über eine Wasserfallkante angelegt, brauchst du nicht mal viel verkleben.


----------



## Derulf (1. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Das hört sich so zwanghaft an  Natürlich MUSS ich die Folie nicht benutzen  Aber sie nicht zu benutzen wäre ja auch eigentlich schade. Aber wenn es nur mehr Nach- als Vorteile bietet, verzichte ich natürlich gerne auf die Folie.

Bei einem Bachlauf seh ich nur wieder das Problem, das Leistung der Pumpe, die für die Kreisströmung gebraucht würde, verloren geht


----------



## Moonlight (2. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Mach doch mit der "alten" Folie einen 2 kleinen Naturteich ... nur für __ Frösche, __ Molche und sonstiges Getier 

Mandy


----------



## Derulf (3. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Ja ich denke auch, das wäre die beste Möglichkeit 

Wie sieht es denn mit der Verträglichkeit von Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Wasserpest) und einem BA aus? Wenn der ganze Boden irgendwann zu einem Wald wurde kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dies einem BA nicht gerade in die Karten spielt  Oder gibt es einen Weg, den Wald im Zaum zu halten? Die ganzen tieferen Zonen wollte ich eigentlicht nicht voll Pflanzen haben


----------



## Moonlight (3. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

wie es mit __ wasserpest ist weiss ich nicht, aber ich hatte es bei mir mit __ hornblatt probiert. ging nicht, wurde von den ba angesaugt und landete im ultrasieve.


----------



## Derulf (8. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hat sonst keiner weitere Erfahrungen oder einen Tipp?

Ich möchte eigentlich nicht auf Unterwasserpflanten verzichten, dafür haben sie einfach zu viele Vorteile :? Es muss ja auch nicht __ Wasserpest sein (Verbreitet sich ja leider extrem).

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Zacky (8. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...die Erfahrungen bei freischwimmenden Unterwasserpflanzen in Kombination mit einem Bodenablauf sind schon die, wie sie Mandy beschrieben hat...Sie sind zwar sehr sinnvoll, aber verschwinden natürlich zum Teil im Bodenablauf und können Dir den Bodenablauf und die Leitungen verstopfen...Unterwasserpflanzen in einem "eingezäunten" flacheren Unterwasserbereich, wie evtl. Stufen können funktionieren, aber sonst eher unzweckmäßig...was anderes wäre es ja immer, wenn du einen separaten Zwischenteich/Pflanzenteich hättest, den Du mit freischwimmenden Unterwasserpflanzen voll stopfen könntest...aber das ging ja bislang nicht bei Dir, weil du auf eine andere Technik baust...:?...alles geht halt nicht, irgendwas ist leider immer...was noch ginge, wären Unterwasserpflanzen mit Wurzelstock, wie z.Bsp. __ Laichkraut und Tannenwedel...


----------



## Derulf (8. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Okay danke  Hatte das ja schon befürchtet und daher nachgefragt :?
Die Vorteile von Unterwasserpflanzen sind ja doch sehr groß, sodass ich es aufjedenfall mit nich freischwimmenden Teichpflanzen versuchen werde, die aber nicht den ganzen Teich besiedeln sollten, mal schauen ob ich da einen Mittelweg finden werde 

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Derulf (28. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

So, nach langer Zeit auch hier mal wieder was..

Und zwar ist der Teichbau nun in greifbarer Nähe  Nur stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es schon Sinn macht, nächste Woche mit dem Bau zu beginnen (Recklinghausen - NRW)?

Für die meisten Pflanzen ist die richtige Zeit ja noch nicht gekommen 

Und wenn ich ihn wirklich in einer Woche bauen würde, sind die 1-2 Monate "Einlaufzeit" ohne Fische für den Teich ab dem Zeitpunkt der ersten Befüllung gemessen, oder der Einsetzung des Großteils der Pflanzen? 

Edit: Die Teichfolienfirma sagte, die Folie (PVC) könne, direkt nach der Lieferung oder bei Temperaturen um die 10 Grad, ohne große Schiwerigkeiten verlegt werden.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## muh.gp (28. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



Derulf schrieb:


> Edit: Die Teichfolienfirma sagte, die Folie (PVC) könne, direkt nach der Lieferung oder bei Temperaturen um die 10 Grad, ohne große Schiwerigkeiten verlegt werden.



Auch Schwierigkeiten, die nicht groß sind, sind Schwierigkeiten....

Also ich würde bei der Temperatur keine PVC-Folie verlegen....

Die Einlaufzeit beginnt meines Wissens mit der Befüllung, denn ab dann arbeitet die Natur im Teich.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## California1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo Derulf (Alex),

auch wenn du dich jetzt wahrscheinlich entschieden hast, möchte ich dir noch meine Meinung sagen. Ich würde diese Folie wircklich nutzen indem du wie in deiner letzten Skizze einen Pflanzenfilter baust. Der ist immer sehr hilfreich. In dem Pflanzenbecken könntest du dann ganz viele verschiedene Pflanzen einsetzten. Der Vorteil ist deutlich bessere Wasserqualität und du müsstest in dem Hauptteich nicht ganz so viele Pflanzen einsetzten (da da im Pflanzenfilter alles voll ist) und könntest dann mehr von deinem Fischis sehen . Natürlich kannst du den Fischen dazu noch aus Steinen etc. ein schönes versteck bauen , wenn sie nicht gerade in den Pflanzen schwimmen. Ich möchte dich jetzt kurz vor deinem Bau nicht verwirren , sondern wollte dir nur meine Meinung noch dazu sagen .

Mfg tfr.


----------



## Derulf (30. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey,

Ja, das Biotop mit der anderen Folie ist beschlossene Sache  Dafür wird wohl die Folie um 1m verlängert, um mehr Pflanzen ansiedeln zu können. Es ist sowieso eine üppige Bepflanzung angedacht!

Ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage  Wenn ich den Tonnenfilter mit dem Schwerkraftprinzip baue und das geklärte Wasser unter dem Wasserspiegel wieder einleite, ist dieser Einlaufbereich dann eher ein Anziehungspunkt für die Fische oder würden sie diesen eher meiden? Dies wäre dann ja ein Kriterium für die Positionierung des Einlaufs, man will die Fische ja schließlich nicht zu einem Großteil am anderen Ende des Teichs haben 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

also meinen fischen ist der ruecklauf wurscht. hauptsache die stroemung passt.


----------



## California1 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Bei meinen Fischen ist das auch egal.


----------



## troll20 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Unsere Goldorfen lassen sich gern von der Strömung berieseln, ob am Filterrücklauf per Bachlauf (mit mini Wasserfall) oder in der Ausströmung der Strömungspumpe. Den anderen ist das alles Egal, bis viel zu anstrengend 

mfg René


----------



## Derulf (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey,

Ich würde dann, sobald sich die Möglichkeit bietet und die Temperaturen vielleicht doch noch etwas gestiegen sind, anfangen zu bauen.

Ich hatte es mir nun so gedacht:
- Der Teich erhält ein paar extra Meter Folie und sollte sich auf etwa 8x6m vergrößern
- Große Pflanzenterassen mit kleinen Mauern drumherum, da Substrat (feiner Kies) eingebracht werden soll. In unteren Zonen würde ich Mauern von bis zu 20 cm einkalkulieren, damit nicht viel in die Tiefenzone kommt
- Tiefenzone mit 1nem Bodenablauf und kein Substrat!
- 110er KG Rohr in 300l Regentonne rund mit vorerst Damenstrumpf
- 300l Tonne mit 150l __ Hel-X ruhend
- Kiste mit Pumpe und verschiedenen Filtermatten
- Rücklauf etwa auf Pumpenhöhe (Pumpe 10.000l/h)

Wird mein Hybrid-Plan für das Substrat aufgehen? Klar wird der Filter dann nicht 100% Kies frei, aber das muss er ja auch nicht.

Wird der eine Bodenablauf reichen? Die Tiefzone wird etwa 4m² groß.

Ich habe nun erstmal auf den Skimmer verzichtet! Der Teich wird quasi auf freiem Feld stehen, Einträge von Bäumen oder anderen Pflanzen außerhalb des Teichareals sind daher eigentlich nicht möglich. Außerdem wird am Tag min. 1 mal nach dem rechten gesehen, grober Schmutz könnte so abgekeschert werden. Wird auch die Rechnung aufgehen?

Sind 150l Hel-X ruhend in einer 300l Tonne in Ordnung oder kann mehr/muss weniger?

Leider hat sich bei mir auch ein bisschen der Koi-Virus festgesetzt   
Wäre ein Besatz von 10 Goldfischen, 4-6 Orfen und 4 Kois aktzeptabel? Die Tiere werden alle als Jungtiere gekauft, sodass zu Beginn keine großen Probleme auftreten sollten. Im weiteren Verlauf werden die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten, falls es nicht passt würde ich mich von den "Wasserschweinen" trennen oder den Filter erweitern (Die unterirdische Filterkammer wird großzügig gemauert) 

Immer diese Fragen   

Liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Derulf (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Ich freue mich natürlich auch auf Antworten zu nicht allen Fragen


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo Alex,

wenn was nicht passen würde hätte bestimmt schon einer geschrieen.
Mir ist zumindest bei überfliegen nichts aufgefallen.

mfg René


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



Derulf schrieb:


> - Große Pflanzenterassen mit kleinen Mauern drumherum, da Substrat (feiner Kies) eingebracht werden soll. In unteren Zonen würde ich Mauern von bis zu 20 cm einkalkulieren, damit nicht viel in die Tiefenzone kommt
> - 300l Tonne mit 150l __ Hel-X ruhend
> 
> Klar wird der Filter dann nicht 100% Kies frei, aber das muss er ja auch nicht.



Hier hätte ich noch mal Fragen: Wie tief sind die großen Pflanzterrassen? Mit Mauer auf der Pflanzterrasse funktioniert, jedoch werden die Kois die Kiesel ablutschen und dann irgendwo hin spucken. Aber das macht ja nix.

- zur Tonne weiter unten 
- Was meinst du mit "Filter nicht 100% Kies frei"? 



Derulf schrieb:


> Wird der eine Bodenablauf reichen? Die Tiefzone wird etwa 4m² groß.


...das reicht...aber trotzdem ab und zu mal mit dem Besen oder Teichsauger durchgehen und die Ecken reinigen...



Derulf schrieb:


> Ich habe nun erstmal auf den Skimmer verzichtet! Der Teich wird quasi auf freiem Feld stehen...außerdem wird am Tag min. 1 mal...grober Schmutz könnte so abgekeschert werden. Wird auch die Rechnung aufgehen?


...nein, ich denke nicht, dass die Rechnung aufgeht...gerade weil dein Teich auf dem "freien Feld" steht, wird der Wind jede Menge Staub, Blütenpollen und anderes Kleinzeugs in den Teich wehen, was du mit einem Kescher nicht runter bekommst...das sinkt zu Boden und kann zur Wasserbelastung werden...wenn du keinen Skimmer fest installieren magst, dann würde ich auf einen Schwimmskimmer zurückgreifen, welcher mehrmals täglich die Oberfläche absaugt...so braucht er nicht ständig laufen und du kannst zum Abend hin den Skimmer leeren...



Derulf schrieb:


> Sind 150l Hel-X ruhend in einer 300l Tonne in Ordnung oder kann mehr/muss weniger?


Ich favorisiere meistens zwei Varianten Helix in einem Filterkreislauf. 1.Tonne bewegt/belüftet und 2.Tonne ruhend. Ich glaube das für deinen Besatz dann auch für's Erste je 75 l reichen würden. Die Tonnen bieten noch genügend Platz um bei Bedarf nachzufüllen. Von daher würde ich also mit einer 3-Tonnenlösung arbeiten. 1.Vorfilter(Strumpf) - 2.Helix bewegt/belüftet - 3.Helix ruhend - so sparst du dir auch die Matten bei den Pumpen.



Derulf schrieb:


> Wäre ein Besatz von 10 Goldfischen, 4-6 Orfen und 4 Kois aktzeptabel? Die Tiere werden alle als Jungtiere gekauft, sodass zu Beginn keine großen Probleme auftreten sollten. Im weiteren Verlauf werden die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten, falls es nicht passt würde ich mich von den "Wasserschweinen" trennen oder den Filter erweitern (Die unterirdische Filterkammer wird großzügig gemauert)


...damit du dich nicht trennen musst, würde ich den Filter gleich entsprechend groß bauen, wie ich oben gerade beschrieben habe, da ich denke, dass der Filter den Besatz dann auf lange Sicht hin schafft...den Goldinachwuchs würde ich dann eher jedes Jahr verschenken, damit der Besatz recht gleich bleibt...


----------



## Derulf (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



> Hier hätte ich noch mal Fragen: Wie tief sind die großen Pflanzterrassen?



Leider kann ich noch keine ganz genauen Angaben machen und groß ist relativ aber:
Tiefere Pflanzenzone: min. 9m²
Höhere Pflanzenzone: min 9m²

Die genaue Verteililung möchte ich etwas spontan machen, sobald das Loch gegraben ist 
Habe noch mehrere Quadratmeter zu vergeben, ob es nun Schwimmfläche (für die Fische) oder den Pflanzen zugute kommt... mal schauen  Falls hier jemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen möchte, gerne!



> Was meinst du mit "Filter nicht 100% Kies frei"?



Da die Kois wie gesagt die Kiesel wegtragen, wird sich bestimmt das ein oder andere Steinchen im Vorfilter wiederfinden - aber das ist ja auch okay 


Zum Skimmer: Okay, ich denke, die eingebaute Variante wäre dann schon sinnvoller!

Zum __ Hel-X: Mir widerstrebt nur die Tatsache, eine weitere Pumpe in den Filter zu bringen. Sie verbraucht weiteren Strom und benötigt auch etwas Wartung. Wenn nun ein Mehrbesatz von Hel-X diese Nachteile leicht aufwiegen könnte, würde ich diese Variante bevorzugen.

Schonmal danke für die Antworten - Sie zeigen mir, dass ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo Alex.

Zu den Pflanzterrassen die Tiefe wäre interressant, da die meisten Pflanzen eher 10-20 cm Wassertiefe bevorzugen. Dies solltest du bei deiner Flächenverteilung berücksichtigen und dann lieber mehr Schwimmraum für die Fische lassen. Die Flachzonen wärmen sich im Sommer schneller auf.

Du brauchst bei einem zweiten Helix-Behälter keine zweite Pumpe, du schaltest doch alles in Reihe.

Das Einizige was jetzt auftreten kann, ist der Umstand, dass du beim zusätzlichen Skimmer, der dann sicherlich auch über Schwerkraft im Strumpfvorfilter landet, du mit der 10.000er Pumpe etwas weniger Sog oder Flow am BA und Skimmer erzeugst. Aber auch das kann man dann ja gelegentlich regeln, den einen Schieber zu und den anderen Schieber auf. Ansonsten ist ja ein Strudel am Einlauf nicht nötig.

Also eine Pumpe reicht trotzdem aus, auch wenn es zwei hintereinander geschaltete Tonnen mit Helix sind.


----------



## Derulf (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hey,

Die 10-20cm Zone wird aufjedenfall ein weiteres Kontingent zugesprochen bekommen 
Die andere Stufe ist für Unterwasserpflanzen, die Nährstoffe ziehen sollen und Sauerstoff produzieren.

Ich dachte, für __ Hel-X bewegt brauch man eine kleine extra Pumpe? Wenn dem nicht so ist und das ganze System mit der 10.000er läuft, spricht ja nichts mehr dagegen  Sollte ich dann auch für das bewegte Hel-X eine 300l Tonne eckig nehmen? Ist ja doch ganz schön groß so ein Teil


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...für das bewegte Helix brauchst du nur eine Lüfterpumpe (Membranpumpe mit 50 l/min)...da unten die Lüftersteine ran und rein in das Helix...so reicherst du das Wasser auch gleich mit dem notwendigen Sauerstoff an...der hätte sowieso irgendwie rein müssen...


----------



## Derulf (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Also doch  

Okay, wenn es eh sein muss, stellt sich ja eig. nicht mehr die Frage :?

Danke


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...naja, ich sehe in der Lüfterpumpe immer was anderes, da der Sauerstoff ja eh rein muss...die sind ja vom Verbrauch her nie so heftig, wie eine normale Wasserpumpe...ich habe derzeit die hier dran und mein Helix tanzt...


----------



## Derulf (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Danke für den konkreten Tipp  Muss da noch extra ein Verteiler mitgekauft werden oder ist der mitgelieferte passend?

In der letzten Stunde ist mir dann noch eine Frage eingefallen: Wenn die Filtermatten dann wegfallen, kann die große Pumpe dann in die letzte, ruhende __ Hel-X Tonne? (unten rein)


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...zum Lüfter gibt es einen 6-fach Verteiler mit Sperrventilen...der ist inkl...

...nein, das Wasser sollte das ruhende Helix von unten durchströmen und oben wieder raus...durch das ruhende Helix werden nochmals ein paar Schwebstoffe gebunden...das ruhende alle paar Tage mal durchrühren, damit der Schmutz absinken kann und dann den Schieber unten aufmachen...ach ja, Medienauflage in den Helixkammern nicht vergessen...nach der letzten Helixkammer (ruhend) noch eine Tonne für die Pumpe oder je nachdem, direkt an das Ablaufrohr anschließen...wobei ich extra-Tonne favorisieren würde...

so als Anmerkung: die eckigen Tonnen machen sich grundsätzlich etwas besser, was die Verbindungen betrifft und auch den Einsatz von Medienauflagen, wie Lichtgitterplatten...nur so am Rande mal erwähnt...


----------



## Derulf (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Zur Konstruktion habe ich hier schon viel im Forum gelesen und denke, dass ich das hinbekomme. Aber danke für die lieben Hinweise  

Ja das habe ich gelesen.. aber es wird auch "oft zusammengekauft" mit einem weiteren Verteiler und einem Silikonschlauch.. die sind aber nicht von Nöten?

Ich wollte die Pumpe anschließend nicht in eine ganze Tonne laufen lassen, sondern nur einer normalen, etwas größeren Plastikkiste.


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

...den Silikonschlauch brauchst du natürlich für die Lüftersteine...du verwirrstr mich jetzt etwas...

...das mit der größeren Plastikkiste finde ich ned so gut, stelle Dir lieber vier eckige Tonnen hin und stell die Teichpumpe dann richtig in die Tonne rein...du kannst die Tonnen ja auch über Eck oder sonst wie stellen...mit Plastikkiste ist zuviel Fummelei und vielleicht auch zu klein...meine ich zumindest...


----------



## California1 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo Derulf,

gibt es mal was neues?
Bist du mit deinem Teichbau nun angefangen oder schon fertig?
Kannst ja mal Bilder schicken.

Lg


----------



## Derulf (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo,

Tut mir Leid dass es nichts zu hören gab, hatte leider erst einigen privaten Stress und dann einen kaputten Computer - dafür gibt es aber jetzt was zu sehen. 
Ich entschuldige mich aber auch hier für die mangelnde Bildqulität (nur Handy) und einer doch lückenhaften Dokumentation des Teichbaus. Auf einer anderen Kamera sind noch Fotos, an die ich aber derzeit nicht herankomme.

Kurzinfo:
8x6x1,60m
min. 35.000l
Eigenbaufilter, 4 Tonnen (Vorabscheidung, bew. Helix (100l), ruh. Helix (100l), Pumpe und feinste Filtermatte)

Vor etwa 1 Monaten wurde der Teich mit seinen 2 Bodenabläufen und einen Seiteneinlauf angefangen zu bauen:
 
 

Etwa 2 Wochen später wurde dann die Folie verlegt und die Pflanzenzone mit Kies (2-8mm) bestückt. Außerdem wurden Steine als Sicherung des Kieses platziert, es hatte aber einige Mühen gekostet passende Steine zu finden (Wurde in 2 Kleinanzeigen fündig), sowie die ersten Pflanzen eingesetzt. Am Boden habe ich eine Hälfte eines alten, zerbrochen Keramiktopfes versenkt, die als kleines Versteck für die Fische dienen soll. Und das erste Wasser wurde eingelassen!

 
 
 
 
 

Etwas mehr als 7 Tage zogen die ersten 4 kleinen Goldfische in den Teich:

 
 
 

Außerdem wurde der Filter (Eigenbau: Tonne 1 Vorabscheidung (Damenstrumpf), Tonne 2 bewegtes Helix, Tonne 3 ruhendes Helix, Tonne 4 feine Filtermatte und Pumpe (13.000l/h); verbunden mit 110 Leitung) installiert.

 
 
 
 

Vor 2 Tagen nach kleinen kosmetischen Änderungen (z.B. Steine an den Rand, Ufermatten, mehr Pflanzen) kamen 6 weitere Fische, 4 Koi, 1 __ Goldfisch, 1 Sonnenbarsch, hinzu. Leider musste ich bemerken, dass die Auswahl für Koi so spät im Jahr nicht mehr allumfassend ist, so konnte ich keinen gewünschten Yamabuki und Shiro/Ki/Hi Utsuri aus Wildeshausen entführen.


 
 
 

Die Paramter sind alle im grünen Bereich (auch natürlich als die ersten Fische eingesetzt wurden). Derzeit sind leider noch viele Schwebealgen im Teich, dieses Problem werde ich aber auch noch in den Griff bekommen. Der Teich ist auch insgesamt noch nicht fertig, da das Ufer noch aufgeschönt werden muss (mehr Kies, Ufermatten bisschen kaschieren, mehr Steine).

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt könnt ihr sie gerne stellen, über Anregungen/Kritik freue ich mich auch. Bin aber ab morgen für 2 Wochen wieder nur eingeschränkt erreichbar :?


----------



## Derulf (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Habe noch eine Serie von Bildern vergessen, zu sehen die neueren Fische und der Teich in seiner heutigen Form (bis auf das erste Foto):


----------



## Derulf (14. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo,

Ich wollte auch nochmal einen Zwischenbericht posten 
Zu Beginn ein Foto von vor ca. 8 Wochen:

 

Die tiefe grün Färbung kommt leider von Schwebealgen, die aber im Laufe der Wochen weniger wurden. 
Die abgestorbenen Pflanzen kamen aus einem anderen Teich. Ich war leider im Urlaub und als "Überraschung" waren die Pflanztaschen und Pflanzen in den Teich gebracht worden. Bei der Verlegung der Taschen muss ich in der nächsten Saison nochmal nachbessern, aber größere Gedanken mache ich mir darüber, was die Pflanzen (es waren mehrere, viele nicht auf dem Foto zu sehen) alles so in meinen Teich getragen haben, ich hoffe nichts schlimmes  Außerdem ist die Seerose auf einer vollkommen falschen Tiefe, das muss auch noch verändert werden.

Wenn es jemandem aufgefallen ist, ja, es sind noch 2 weitere Koi dazu gekommen:
 
 

Beide sind im gegensatz du den vorherigen Koi echt Japaner, habe sie in meinen Augen günstig beim ortsansässigem Händler für erstanden (~30 Euro, stark reduziert, beides Tosai). Klar sind sie keine hochkaräter und haben ihre "Macken", aber für mich als Einsteiger sind sie doch mein ganzer Stolz 

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man noch einiges an Dreck welcher an der Teichfolie klebt. Dieser Dreck ist bis zum heutigen Tage fast gänzlich verschwunden.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch einiges an Nachwuchs im Teich, der aber kurzer Zeit später gefressen wurde (zumindest war kein Nachwuchs mehr zu sehen). Ich tippe dabei ganz stark auf Goldfischnachwuchs, habe aber ein bisschen die eingeschleppten Pflanzen im Verdacht - seis drum!

Weiterhin betreibe ich noch meinen Filter. Ich wohne in NRW (45665) und Frost gab es bisher nicht, die weiteren Wetteraussichten versprechen frostfreies Wetter mit bis zu 10 Grad, bis zum Frost werde ich also noch den Filter betreiben. 

Außerdem habe ich nun Wintersinkfutter bestellt, welches nun unter der Woche ankommen sollte, bisher habe ich bei den kühlen Temperaturen alle 2 Tage geraspelte Karotten verfüttert - und die Fische haben es angenommen!

Ich würde mich sehr über konstruktive Kritik freuen, da ich Anfänger bin würde ich gerne auf eventuelle Fehler aufmerksam gemacht werden. Eine regelmäßige Kontrolle der Wasserwerte fand jede Woche statt - alles super.

Ansonsten - schönes Restwochenende 

Edit: Vergessen: Mein orangener __ Goldfisch hat eine leicht entfärbte Schwanzflosse bekommen, genau am Ende ist nun ein weißer Streifen zu sehen (leider kein Foto). Er verhielt sich aber in meinen Augen normal, schwamm mit den Anderen, fraß normal... Auch bei genauerem Betrachten war nichts außergewöhnliches zu sehen, Flossenfäule würde ich ausschließen. Kann das mal passieren? Habe bisher noch kein Farbfutter verfüttert.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Die Koi sind sehr schön (vor Allem der Showa gefällt mir), hoffentlich entwickeln sie sich auch wie du es Dir vorstellst 

Goldfische färben sich manchmal um. Mal werden sie weiß, andere werden schwarz ... je nach genetischer Veranlagung. Vielleicht beginnt Deiner bei der Schwanzflosse mit der weißen Farbe.
Einfach mal beobachten.


Mandy


----------



## Derulf (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Nabend,

Danke Moonlight für Deine Glückwünsche, die kann ich an deinen Nachwuchs (verfolge den Thread regemäßig ) weitergeben.

Zum __ Goldfisch noch, habe auf den Bildern des Kauftages gesehen, dass er damals schon eine leicht entfärbte Flosse hatte, da hat sich nichts geändert. Habe es mittlerweile auch schon bei anderen Goldfischen von Usern im Forum sehen können, daher mach ich mir da keine Sorgen mehr.

Größere Sorgen macht mir da mein in die Höhe getriebener PH-Wert! Mit Erschrecken musste ich feststellen: 8 - 8,5! Als Übeltäter nehme ich meine Hailea V60 und die noch verbliebenden Algen an und somit, in Verbindung mit niedrigen Wassertemperaturen, eine zu hohe Sauerstoff Konzentration. Tatsächlich konnte sich über Nacht (jeweils zur gleichen Uhrzeit gemessen) eine Verbesserung von ~ -0,2 feststellen lassen, nachdem ich die Sauerstoffzufuhr der Pumpe gedrosselt hatte, habe nur Angst dass die PH-Wert Schwankung ein bisschen zu krass ist. Sind etwa 0,2 pro Tag in Ordnung? Habe mir bei der Gelegenheit direkt noch ein PH-Messgerät bestellt.

Als nächsten Schritt (wofür hat man denn Weihnachtsgeld ) zum Komfort meiner Fische würde ich gerne ein Quarantänebecken einrichten, muss hier leider auch auf eine Billigvariante zurückgreifen (zur Erinnerung: Student und kein eigenes Haus ).
Mir schwebt ein Intex 244*76 Pool mit 2.500l Füllmenge vor. Ich bin mir der Nachteile bewusst, kann aber nicht wirklich einschätzen in wie weit sie schädigend sind  Gerade in englischen Foren (aber auch in deutschen) ist die große Mehrheit der Meinung, der Pool ist ohne große Einschränkungen nutzbar.
Die Probleme die ich sehe sind: Weichmacher und die blau-weisse Farbe des Pools.
Natürlich würde ich den Pool, bevor der erste Fisch drin schwimmt, schon vorher mit viel Wasser reinigen um die meisten Mittel von der Folie zu entfernen, später sollen häufige Wasserwechsel vor Problemen schützen.
Aber wie sieht es mit der Farbe aus? Sie scheint wohl Stress auszulösen, aber wie tiefgreifend ist dieser Effekt?

Zur weiteren Ausrüstung des Beckens ist eine Heizung und ein kleiner Sauerstoffsprudler angedacht. Wie sieht es mit der Filterung aus? Reicht es, einfach __ Hel-X in das Becken in einem Netz zu geben? Würde gerne auf die Pumpe verzichten (Bodenabläufe gibt es eh nicht, für etwas Bewegung sollen der Sprudler und die Fische sorgen), die Reinigung der "Köttel" könnte ich alle paar Tage mit einem Teichsauer realisieren.

Das Becken sollte ggf. 1-2 Neuankömmline + Pilotfisch beherbergen können (also max 3.) oder kranke Fische. Wie schätzt ihr die Lage ein?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## troll20 (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Moin Ulf,

So ein extra Becken ist schon was feines, wo würdest du es aufstellen wollen.
Und wenn nur bei bedarf oder dauerhaft?
Eine Filterung halte ich in jedenfall für zwingend notwendig, schau dir Rico (Zacky) seinen IH- Thread an, er hat trotz Filterung kleine Problemchen. Jegliche Art von grob verschmutzung muß halt schnellst möglich raus. Selbst abgestorbene Bakterienreste.
Wenn du die IH im Keller aufstellst, würde ich was Mauern und mit Folie auslegen. Man ist flexibler bei der Form und den Anschlussmöglichkeiten.
Den Filter könnte man sowie bei Rico über einen LH betreiben, was wohl die Sparsamste weise wäre.

LG René


----------



## Derulf (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo Rene,

Das Becken würde seinen Platz im Heizungskeller finden, dort ist es auch immer schön warm. Ich denke, dass es auch dauerhaft mit Wasser gefüllt ist, aber nicht mit Fischen besetzt.

Die perfekte Lösung eines Neubaus scheidet bei mir leider aus. Ich habe weder die notwendigen Liquiditäten, noch die Erlaubnis etwas irgendwo hinzubauen - Student 

Ich habe auch noch eine alte Teichpumpe die ich verwenden könnte, zweifle aber an der Effektivität ohne Bodenabläufe. Wäre es da nicht wirklich effektiver alle 1-2 Tage mit einem Sauger den Boden zu reinigen?

Liebe Grüße

PS: Der Pool (244*76) kommt mit nur 35 Euro als Neupreis daher!


----------



## Zacky (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Ohne einen Filter solltest Du ein Quarantänebecken oder Winterquartier nicht betreiben. Ein Filter sollte da ran und wenn es nur ein kleiner Kammerfilter, wie der CBF 350 ist oder meinetwegen auch ein Teichdruckfilter für ein entsprechendes Volumen mit Fischbesatz. Sauerstoff sollte auch rein und Unterwasserpflanzen wären dann auch von Vorteil.

Das Wasser über das Jahr stehen lassen, ist nicht zweckmäßig und wird dadurch auch nicht besser.

Den Intex-Pool als Quarantänebecken zu nehmen, halte ich erst mal für fragwürdig, jedoch kann ich keine Fakten liefern. Es ist jedoch bemerkenswert, dass die normal käuflich erhältlichen Quarantänebecken für Fische aus einem anderen Material, wie diese Intex-Pool-Becken bestehen. Muss ja doch irgendwie einen Grund haben, dass es eben nicht diese weiche PVC-Folie ist.


----------



## Derulf (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*



> Das Wasser über das Jahr stehen lassen, ist nicht zweckmäßig und wird dadurch auch nicht besser.



Mh wieso? So rette ich wenigsteins einen kleinen Teil der Biologie. Wenn ich nun einen Problemfall habe, wird die Neubesiedlung des Biomaterials schneller von statten gehen. So zumindest meine Theorie.

Zum Filter: Ich würde mich über eine Begründung freuen, wieso ein externer biologischer Filter besser als ein interner (__ Hel-X in Säcken) ist. Mir ist klar, dass ich meine Fische nicht ohne Filterung in das Becken entlassen kann, meinen Plan hatte ich gestern schon beschrieben (schließt auch Heizung und Sauerstoffsprudler ein), mir geht es nur darum, ob ich mir die Pumpe sparen kann. Hier ist meine Theorie, dass eine Absaugung mit Wassersauger alle 1-2 Tage effektiver ist als eine Pumpe ohne Bodenablauf und ein Vorabscheid.

Ja, das mit dem Material ist fragwürdig, Intex versichert aber, dass eine Nutzung für Fische möglich sei, so wurde es in einem anderen Forum vermittelt (Was soll Intex auch sonst sagen? ). Ich habe schon einiges an Beispielen mit diesem Pool in Foren gelesen, es gab anscheinend nie Probleme. Wenn nun auch von Euch keiner große Einwände hat, werde ich es wohl auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen müssen  Die Alternative ist zur Zeit einfach: kein Quarantänebecken, und das hilft den Fischen auch nicht 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Zacky (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Stehendes Wasser ohne jegliche Nutzung oder den Eintrag von Nährstoffen, durch Fischausscheidungen oder sonstiges biologisches Material führt nach meinem Verständnis zum Absterben jeglicher Biologie im Becken. Die Bio-Bakterien bekommen ja keine Nahrung um zu überleben und benötigen zudem auch den im Wasser gelösten Sauerstoff zum Leben. Das würde für mich bedeuten, dass die Bakterien ohne externe Sauerstoffzufuhr (da ja stehendes Wasser im Keller) und ohne Nahrung (Fischausscheidungen, Pflanzenresten etc.) einfach verhungern werden.

Auch bin ich der Meinung das Helix als Biofilter nicht effektiv arbeiten kann, wenn es einfach nur in einem Netz im Teich hängt. Denn dann würde ich mir die aufwändigen und teuren Filterbauten ja sparen können und einfach an 3-4 neuralgischen Punkten im Teich einfach das Helix rein hängen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass jegliches Biomedium als Filter vom Wasser durchströmt werden muss, damit die dort lebenden Bakterien auch das Wasser bzw. die darin gebundenen Nährstoffe heraus filtern können. Die Bakterien benötgen nicht ohne Grund eine künstliche Besiedelungsfläche, da sie nicht so einfach im Wasser umher schweben. Wie warr das mit dem Berg und dem Propheten!? Wer kommt zu wem!? 

Wenn das denn alles so einfach wäre, dann würde es doch schon praktiziert werden. Oder!? Ich lass mich ja gerne überraschen und will dazu lernen.

Wenn Du schon in anderen Foren so viel über die Nutzung der Intex-Pools gelesen hast, dann ist doch gut. Ich denke, die Leute die es Dir so mitgeteilt haben, werden ihre Langzeiterfahrungen gemacht haben. Ich hab sie nicht und kann es weder bestätigen noch negativ beurteilen. Sry.

Mit einem Teichsauger kannst Du das auch sauber machen, sofern Du das auch tatsächlich täglich oder aller 2 Tage durchhälst. Damit würdest Du in jedem Fall auch gleich einen größeren Wasserwechel durchführen. Das wäre dann von Vorteil.

Hast Du Dir mal überlegt, ob vielleicht ein Filterselbstbau für dieses Becken möglich wäre? Ein Luftheber samt integrierten Helixfilter zum Beispiel, den man bei Bedard auch mal raus nehmen könnte!? Solch ein Teil könnte dann direkt im Pool stehen und du würdest Sauerstoff einbringen und das Wasser durch Helix filtern können.


----------



## Derulf (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche und hilfreiche Antwort.
Dementsprechend werde ich das Becken bei nicht-Benutzung abbauen.



> Hast Du Dir mal überlegt, ob vielleicht ein Filterselbstbau für dieses Becken möglich wäre? Ein Luftheber samt integrierten Helixfilter zum Beispiel, den man bei Bedard auch mal raus nehmen könnte!? Solch ein Teil könnte dann direkt im Pool stehen und du würdest Sauerstoff einbringen und das Wasser durch Helix filtern können.



Dürfte möglich sein  Werde die ganze Sache mal ausloten und dann berichten oder ggf fragen  Denke auch an einen Luftheber, __ Hel-X und Damenstrumpf


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Heizungskeller...da fällt mir ein das ich noch so Heizungsöltanks aus Kunststoff rum stehen habe......
Sauber und oben aufgeschnitten sind das bestimmt gute Becken. 

Sowas: E-Bay Artikelnummer 221341281940 
Gibt es fast umsonst. Man muss nur ein bischen in der Nähe suchen. Maße je Tank: Höhe 160 cm - mit Saugleitung 170 cm-, Breite 75 cm, Tiefe 215 cm. Maximale Füllmenge je 2000 Liter. Seitlich aufgeschnitten....könnte das was sein.


----------



## Derulf (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo,

So, nun bin ich in meiner Planung schon etwas weiter. Werde bei der Poolvariante bleiben, aber danke für den Tipp mit den Tanks 

 

So, dies ist eine Skizze meines geplanten Filters.
Gespeist werden soll er durch einen Luftheber (Eigenbau) der in einem, mit einer Strumpfhose umspanntem, Rohr endet. Dabei soll das Rohr länger als der Filter sein, um über ihn hinauszuragen (Bei diesem Teil bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob es funktioniert ).
Wichtig ist dabei, dass das Ende des Rohrs, wie bei der 3 auf dem Bild zu erkennen, zum Teil versiegelt ist. Ich habe mir gedacht, dass wenn der Strumpf irgendwann mal zusitzen sollte, dort der Notüberlauf ist, und alles zurück ins Becken plätschert. 
Wenn das Wasser nun durch den Strumpf geflossen ist, wollte ich zur Sicherheit noch einen kleinen Filterschwamm setzen, bevor das Wasser seinen Weg durch die 2 Trennwände sucht, die eine optimale Strömung gewährleisten sollen.
Denn anschließend kommt eine große Fläche für das schwimmende __ Hel-X. Tote Bakterien oder Sonstiges können sich an dem großen Freiraum unter den Medien absetzen.
Am Ende steht ein Gitter, welches das Hel-X zurückhält und das Wasser über die Kante ins Becken entlässt.

Noch zur Strömung: Die Trennwände sind auf (fast) der ganzen Breite zu durchqueren, genauso wie der Wasserfall am Ende. So will ich eine Breite, und langsame Strömung erzeugen.

Über die genaue Daten des Lufthebers muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen, aber dazu gibt es ja genügend Material. Aufjedenfall sollte er nicht allzu viel Geschwindigkeit haben, oder? Also eine Endfördermenge von etwa ~5.000l nicht übersteigen (Gibt es so kleine Luftheber?)? Oder noch viel weniger? (Habe ja nur 2.500l )

Wenn etwas falsch ist, erbitte ich konstruktive Kritik. Nachfragen sind natürlich auch erwünscht 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Wie hoch soll der Luftheber über den Wasserspiegel des Fischbeckens heben?


----------



## Derulf (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Frohes Neues 

Die Hebehöhe steht noch nicht fest, ist aber variabel. Dabei müssen aber min. 20 cm. überwunden werden.


----------



## Zacky (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Bei einem 2500 l Becken, würde ich auch nur mit 2500-3000 l/h durch den Filter gehen. Das bekommst Du mit einem kleinen Querschnittsluftheber hin, wenn Du eine passende Luftpumpe dazu hast.

20cm sind aber schon sehr viel, dazu musst Du mal mit Patrick, Werner, Norbert oder Mitch schreiben. Die haben das schon mal erreicht.


----------



## Derulf (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Ich werde versuchen die Förderhöhe so gerin wie möglich zu halten, mal schauen. Ich hoffe morgen schon einen kleinen Test durchführen zu können, würde zum ausprobieren meine Hailea V60 nehmen, müsste für den Filter aber eine neue Pumpe holen (vllt V20? mal schauen).

Als Vorbild nehme ich erstmal mitchs Luftheber, er hat ja auch eine schöne Anleitung hier im Forum gepostet!


----------



## Derulf (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

Hallo,

Ich wollte nochmal den aktuellen Plan posten, bevor ich morgen wohl schon einiges einkaufen werde.

Und zwar werde ich wohl die gesamte Kiste nicht wir ursprünglich geplant auf etwas aufstellen, sondern einfach schwimmen lassen (Styropor-Flügel). So minimiere ich auch die Förderhöhe des Lufthebers drastisch! Die Förderhöhe sollte dann eig. unter 10 cm liegen 

Zu dem Luftheber: Ich werde wohl ein 50er Steigrohr verwenden, die Ansaugtiefe liegt bei etwa 75cm, muss ich noch schauen wie es sich ergibt, rechne mit +-5cm.

Welche Pumpe ich dazu brauche, werde ich morgen mit meiner großen Hailea V60 ausprobieren, habe glücklicherweise ein Regler dran.

Werde dann berichten 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## wp-3d (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2013*

für 10 cm könnte dein Plan klappen, 
wenn Du aber höher fördern musst wird es mit 75er Steigrohr wahrscheinlich knapp.
Für 2000-3000 Ltr sollte auch ein Luftheber mit 40 mm ausreichen.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...=/watch?v=RMA4tasKVh0&feature=player_embedded
Im nächsten Link ist ein 50er Luftheber:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DkPUQl...=/watch?v=DkPUQlt0iSw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Derulf (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

Nach etwas längerer Zeit wieder mal ein Update.
Zuerst einmal: Ich habe mir einen Luftheber gebaut, funktionieren tut er auch, habe aber noch keine Leistungsdaten erhoben, da der zugehörige Filter noch nicht gebaut ist.
Das liegt daran, das der Plan mit dem Pool vielleicht geändert wird, es wird gerade die Möglichkeit eine kleine Innenhälterung (1,25*1,25*1,25) zu bauen ausgelotet. Die Innenhäterung/Quarantänebecken soll in einen alten Kühlraum mit besagten Maßen gebaut werden, dort ist schon eine Isolierung vorhanden und Luftfeuchtigkeit würde bei direkter Wasserheizung auch kein großes Problem darstellen.

Außerdem kann ich nun wieder einen Neuzugang verkünden:

     

Ein Yamabuki Ogon von Oofuchi, Yonsai 50cm

Ich frage mich nur ob es ein weiblicher Koi ist? Habe den Koi über einen Privatkauf erworben, er sagte mir zumindest, es sei ein weiblicher Koi. Ich habe leider nicht drunter geschaut, aber vielleicht könnt ihr ja auch noch einen Tipp abgeben  Die Flossenform spricht ja eher für weiblich, aber der gesamte Körper scheint mir nicht allzu voluminös...

Ansonsten werde ich mir nun schnellstens noch einen Skimmer anschaffen, derzeit der O**e SK 25 hoch im Kurs

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Derulf (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Es geht nun in die Bauphase der Innenhälterung/Quarantänebecken, wie im letzten Post schon angekündigt.

Geplante Daten:
Maße: 1,25*1,20*1,20 (befüllbarer Raum) = 1800l
Filter: 300l Regentonne
Ausstattung des Filters: 
- Leggins o.Ä. als Vorabscheidung
- __ Hel-X als Biomaterial
- Heizstab (vorerst nur 1x 300W)
- Luftheber + Hailea V60 mit Regelung

Beleuchtung mit Zeitschaltuhr ist auch vorhanden sowie ein eigener Stromkreislauf mit FI-Schalter.
Das Becken wird mit einer Klappe aus Fliegendraht gegen Springen abgesichert.

Wie vorher gesagt, füllt das Becken einen alten, gut isolierten Kühlraum aus, der Filter muss außerhalb des Raumes stehen. Um hier nicht wertvolle Energie zu verschwenden, würde ich die Eckige Tonne nehmen und mit Styrodur verkleiden (300l Tonne). Vor die Tür wird eine dicke Multiplex-Holzplatte gebaut. 

Ein Nachteil ist, dass kein klassischer Bodenablauf installiert werden kann. Meine Möglichkeiten wären ein sehr tief gelegener Seitenablauf, oder diesen zu erweitern und in der Mitte einen umgedrehten BA zu installieren.

Anbei ein Bild, links darauf aus der Vogelperspektive die Räumlichkeiten (Grau = durchgehende Mauer), die Verrohrung und der Filter wurden hier vereinfacht dargestellt. An der niedrigsten Stelle des Filters oder der Verrohrung, je nach Höhe der Regentonne, kommt noch ein Schmutzwasserablass.

Rechts auf dem Bild die Filtertonne, sehr simpel gehalten. hinter der Eingangsflansch wäre dann sofort die Leggins gespannt. An dieser Strömungsintensiven Stelle würde ich auch den Heizstab positionieren.

Meine Fragen wären:
1. Sollte ich die Filtertonne anders planen um eine bessere Durchflutung der Biomaterialien zu gewährleisten? (Eingang auch nach rechts verschieben, eine horizontale Trennwand in der Mitte ziehen - Frage dann ist dann nur wie es baulich möglich ist).
2. Reicht eine 50er Verrohrung, oder sollte hier doch mehr gewählt werden? Die exakten Daten des Lufthebers habe ich nicht... Aber im Internet wird von einer Durchflussmenge von 7.000l/h durch ein 50er Rohr geredet, so viel sollte der Luftheber ja nicht leisten.
3. Wird der Seitenablauf (so weit unten wie möglich) reichen?
4. Nachdem das Wasser durch den Luftheber passiert hat, sollte es über oder unter dem Wasserspiegel wieder eingeleitet werden?

Bei sonstigen Anmerkungen, ich bin für Kritik offen!

Liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------

